# Pier Politics



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

What is with all this pier politics, seems to be a problem on some piers, not others. Constant wars between kingers, drummers, cobia guy,etc and everyone else. Can't folks just get along and be decent? It's disgusting.

I remember one day I was on the Ocean Crest pier, where they allow shark fishing "at dusk", now unfortunately that's a vague time. Let's put it this way, the lights were on and the sun was below the horizon. The last guy was reeling in his anchor, and I had my 9/0 in my hand with the bait dangling over the water, and as he's reeling I disengage the reel and let it drop in the water. He puts down his rod and goes off on me, threatens me and calls me all sorts of awful things. Anyway, WHAT THE HECK! Why is it that some fisherman(luckily most don't) have this huge superiority complex, hating on everyone who fishes for a different species? Because you get to fish at the end? Dose it make you better than everyone else.

Just get along!


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Amen Brother.

Exact reason why I dont fish some piers. Alot of time you have to be one of the "in-crowd." Alot dont take too kindy to new fishermen. 

I found a pier that has some nice guys on it and taught me many things about kingin. I was the new guy last year. 

I dont however care to see people at the "T" bottom fishing because they can get in the way real quick especially when a fish is on. Had on guy last year cast a bottom rig over my anchor line. He was the only one I was "rude" to.  I wish the pier I went to had a sign saying "king fishing pass required to enter T."

No one has ever been rude to me on the pier even as a new guy not knowing what to do. But Im not a small guy and can talk some S**t just as fast as the next guy. 

For the situation you mentioned, if he was the last guy pulling in the anchor, he had no right to smart off. Best thing to do is try to get the pier to get more specific about the times. My pier is no king fishing when the lights are on.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fish it as if you own it, as long as your within the rules, oh well...i kingfish, and shark fish a bit...understand both sides...have probably taken a bit more than my fair share of space up from time to time, set anchor between two anchor rods that were in "my spot"..enjoy a bit or pier drama..keeps you young, or if you are young like me, keeps the old grumpy


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

FishNC13 said:


> Amen Brother.
> 
> Exact reason why I dont fish some piers. Alot of time you have to be one of the "in-crowd." Alot dont take too kindy to new fishermen.
> 
> ...





Agreed about bottom fishing the T, which is why it's banned on most piers. What pier do you fish, when I can fish the salt I fish Ocean Crest. There are a few jerks from time to time, as you'll always have, but all the usuals are great guys.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> fish it as if you own it, as long as your within the rules, oh well...i kingfish, and shark fish a bit...understand both sides...have probably taken a bit more than my fair share of space up from time to time, set anchor between two anchor rods that were in "my spot"..enjoy a bit or pier drama..keeps you young, or if you are young like me, keeps the old grumpy


 ah huh,you be right spunky fer a "short guy"...... 



fish123 said:


> Agreed about bottom fishing the T, which is why it's banned on most piers. What pier do you fish, when I can fish the salt I fish Ocean Crest. There are a few jerks from time to time, as you'll always have, but all the usuals are great guys.


 Yeap,for the most part folks fish together out there and have a great time.. There are some that will throw a monkey wrench into it,but they are not the majority. For the most part,the good guys will jump in on the side of the guy that's in the right as you were with your 9/0,if that's the way the pier rules were... It's not just piers it's anywhere there are fishermen jammed into and area that just ain't big enough,which can include surf and bridges as well..
Unless everyone cooperates,and there are some established rules,a problem is waiting to happen...


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

fish123 said:


> Agreed about bottom fishing the T, which is why it's banned on most piers. What pier do you fish, when I can fish the salt I fish Ocean Crest. There are a few jerks from time to time, as you'll always have, but all the usuals are great guys.


Jolly Roger. All great guys out there. 

A bit more pricey than the other piers though


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Are there any piers that still allow shark fishing?
John


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

pipe said:


> Are there any piers that still allow shark fishing?
> John


Ocean Crest, Ocean Isle, and Kure Beach. Ocean Isle allows it all the time, Kure does midnight to 6 in the morning, and Ocean Crest dust till' two in the morning.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks"fish123",I think all the northern,read OBX piers forbid it.Am I right about that?
John


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

pipe said:


> Thanks"fish123",I think all the northern,read OBX piers forbid it.Am I right about that?
> John


Yup, Hags Head used to, not anymore. I called every pier in NC and that what I came up with.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Panhandle Fl piers banned Pin Rigs, Trolleys ,Etc years ago. No need for 2 rods to catch Kings our style of fishing. A Sailfish or Tarpon would make a huge mess of all those lines. Shark fishing allowed sundown to sunrise.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kingfshr said:


> Panhandle Fl piers banned Pin Rigs, Trolleys ,Etc years ago. No need for 2 rods to catch Kings our style of fishing. A Sailfish or Tarpon would make a huge mess of all those lines. Shark fishing allowed sundown to sunrise.


I know you guys use balloon rigs and just live line them, but what do you do in the wind?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

If the wind is to strong to free line (snobble) the water is going to get to murky for kings. The down wind side of the pier will get crowded pretty quick then too.
Our main problem is people that have no clue where their line is. We fish a constant drift. The water is so clear we usually see fish before they are hooked. Guys that use stinger hooks usually aren't very sucessful. Those are the guys that usually don't watch there line and can cause major tangles.
Braid is a total no-no for livebait fishing. Tangles with that stuff makes a total mess and is dangerous to fingers, hands, ears, etc.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Kingfshr said:


> Panhandle Fl piers banned Pin Rigs, Trolleys ,Etc years ago. No need for 2 rods to catch Kings our style of fishing. A Sailfish or Tarpon would make a huge mess of all those lines. Shark fishing allowed sundown to sunrise.


a tarpon is gonna head strait offshore so that gives tim for the other guys to pull up their lines.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Most of our Tarpon are moving east to west in the spring and the opposite in the fall. The ones cruising the sandbar loop around the end and back to the bar on the other side. A tail walking Tarpon going around the end would make a mess of set in the way lines. They always try and stay with the school they are travling with.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kingfshr said:


> If the wind is to strong to free line (snobble) the water is going to get to murky for kings. The down wind side of the pier will get crowded pretty quick then too.
> Our main problem is people that have no clue where their line is. We fish a constant drift. The water is so clear we usually see fish before they are hooked. Guys that use stinger hooks usually aren't very sucessful. Those are the guys that usually don't watch there line and can cause major tangles.
> Braid is a total no-no for livebait fishing. Tangles with that stuff makes a total mess and is dangerous to fingers, hands, ears, etc.




Do you use conventionals or spinners? Baitrunners right?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Penn 706s, Mitchell 302s (with Penn drags) and Van Staals are the favorites. I'm an oddball I use a Calcutta TE 401 sometimes. Penn 650 SS and larger reels are the norm.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

On the piers I fish there are regulars. 

I like to take my time, walk around and meet everyone without any fishing equipment. It give's me a chance to get in tune with the line up of anglers.

Respect for the locals is the way to go.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish123 said:


> What is with all this pier politics, seems to be a problem on some piers, not others. Constant wars between kingers, drummers, cobia guy,etc and everyone else. Can't folks just get along and be decent? It's disgusting.
> 
> I remember one day I was on the Ocean Crest pier, where they allow shark fishing "at dusk", now unfortunately that's a vague time. Let's put it this way, the lights were on and the sun was below the horizon. The last guy was reeling in his anchor, and I had my 9/0 in my hand with the bait dangling over the water, and as he's reeling I disengage the reel and let it drop in the water. He puts down his rod and goes off on me, threatens me and calls me all sorts of awful things. Anyway, WHAT THE HECK! Why is it that some fisherman(luckily most don't) have this huge superiority complex, hating on everyone who fishes for a different species? Because you get to fish at the end? Dose it make you better than everyone else.
> 
> Just get along!


 A$$holes are everywhere. I have seen a father and son(the kid was 10 at most) come to the end as most were set in the corners, anf this guy just started "BLASTING" that they had to go. scared the kid. Dad was trying to teach. WE lost a fisherman over that A$$hole. The KID. You go on a pier, you rent it, not OWN IT. Follow posted rules. Teach if you can. Lots of piers say "NO ALCAHOL". Try following that one too. 


fish123 said:


> I know you guys use balloon rigs and just live line them, but what do you do in the wind?


Baloon rigs were great. 1 rod and you learned to use tide and wind to put you where you needed to be. Then I found out that turtles choak on them. So I went to a tandem(pin) rig. Try something different. Distance is not the catch-all/do-all. jmho


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

i was introduced to pier fishing on the same pier i go to evry year down in OBX (Outer Banks Pier). The people there are quite nice and i have never been yelled at for fishing some place. I have loved it so much i bought my own pin rigging gear and fished last year and not only did the guys not care what i was doing, they tried to help me, and it was really a great time. I have been going to the pier since i was 5 and now i am 16 (will be 17 in May) and will continue to go to that pier (might try Jennettes one day) for the great people who fish on the pier and work in the pier.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Jolly roger pier, Surf city ocean pier, and obx are defiantly some of the nicest piers around in nc. You go out on either one, and you look like you dont know what you're doin, one of the regulars or an experienced guy will come and try to help you. In Fl, thats a different story. I had this ten year old kid(looked about ten) tell me that i was fu**king his jigging spot up. I said whatever and he said now dont start this attitude thing with me. i was pissed. Just try to learn yourself in fl, because you ask "regular" you will get yelled at.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> ah huh,you be right spunky fer a "short guy"......


hey now, few more years youll shrink right down to my height


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> hey now, few more years youll shrink right down to my height


Chris, by that age he will just swing at ya with his cane


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> hey now, few more years youll shrink right down to my height





Shooter said:


> Chris, by that age he will just swing at ya with his cane


dern thats low......i mean low.....well ya know what i mean..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

or have tater beat me up...imagine by next fall the boy will be bigger than me....just hope he aint tougher for a few more years

depending on the number of cane licks i recieve will determine how far out i cast dds bait when hes 90..might have to lock up the brakes on his wheelchair leavin him stuck at the bench and catch his fish if he beats me too much


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> or have tater beat me up...imagine by next fall the boy will be bigger than me....just hope he aint tougher for a few more years
> 
> depending on the number of cane licks i recieve will determine how far out i cast dds bait when hes 90..might have to lock up the brakes on his wheelchair leavin him stuck at the bench and catch his fish if he beats me too much


 Oh,well have a bunch in my age group..  Joe,Pat and Arch ain't that far back,Russell,Garbo,Nick,Mike I could go on and on... We'll all have "pier jockeys" like you and Tater casting fer us.. Got em in training for that right now in fact..... 

As far as shrinkin down ta yer size?? Keep on dream'n....


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Al Kai said:


> On the piers I fish there are regulars.
> 
> I like to take my time, walk around and meet everyone without any fishing equipment. It give's me a chance to get in tune with the line up of anglers.
> 
> Respect for the locals is the way to go.




Very well said


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

I play darts in league play. There is a game that is part of each tournament rounds called "cricket" - in Britain it's known as, "Mickey Mouse."
The object of the game is to hit certain numbers three times, before the other guy. If you do this before he does, you own those numbers. If you do it to all of them before him, you win. But you can also collect points each time you hit one of your "owned" numbers, forcing your opponent to close and own a different number before you - and then attempt surpass you on points if he is to win. 
Not only must each player close out the required numbers, but if you get behind on points you are doubly pressed. you must both close numbers AND rack up points ahead of your opponent. At some point you may end up hopelessy behind, playing just to save face.

As you can imagine, this is a bit of a "sticky point" for some people. Most take it in stride, but more than a few will go off on a tirade when you "point on them," accusing you of pettiness and cowardly tactics. I've heard everything from "[email protected] beach," to "Lets take it outside, mudderfugger!" Add to this that darts are invariably accompanied by beer - sometimes copious amounts of it - and things can get heated. And there isnt even any fish at stake.

When I am team steward, my usual response to these particular folks is to haul out the rule book and remind them that 

A. the Point is to Win, and...
B. Pointing on your opponent is allowed so as to accomplish that end.

I then tell them that since they are now enlightened and can go forward armed with knowledge, it is customary to buy the other team a beer for helping them see the light.

Any time you crowd people together, as on a pier, there will always be some dimbulb that has to be the one to "set things straight." There is normally little you can do to correct them. Sometimes you can talk it out, but thats a 50:50 shot at best.

I suggest you calmly take out the regulations and show them the error of their ways. Then let them know you are thirsty.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

smacks fanatic said:


> Jolly roger pier, Surf city ocean pier, and obx are defiantly some of the nicest piers around in nc. You go out on either one, and you look like you dont know what you're doin, one of the regulars or an experienced guy will come and try to help you. In Fl, thats a different story. I had this ten year old kid(looked about ten) tell me that i was fu**king his jigging spot up. I said whatever and he said now dont start this attitude thing with me. i was pissed. Just try to learn yourself in fl, because you ask "regular" you will get yelled at.


OK. I don't know what that BS was, SOOOO, back to the question. MOST will want to help if they can. Even tohe ones "with" the ahole that yells at you. The get this "gang" mentality and think they "OWN THEIR PIER". NOT. You want to fish on the end, talk first. they are set and work together. Work with them. No excuse for a guy that KNOWS to yell at a KID and his DAD. I had 3 guys fishing in MY drop lite, smoking pot, and trying to cut me out of of my trout fishing. Unpluged the damn lite. They pushed, I was told "we are 17". I just said you will die young. They left. Thrown off later after more conplaints.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

rattler said:


> OK. I don't know what that BS was, SOOOO, back to the question. MOST will want to help if they can. Even tohe ones "with" the ahole that yells at you. The get this "gang" mentality and think they "OWN THEIR PIER". NOT. You want to fish on the end, talk first. they are set and work together. Work with them. No excuse for a guy that KNOWS to yell at a KID and his DAD. I had 3 guys fishing in MY drop lite, smoking pot, and trying to cut me out of of my trout fishing. Unpluged the damn lite. They pushed, I was told "we are 17". I just said you will die young. They left. Thrown off later after more conplaints.


Least they could have offered you a hit before they left....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dahut said:


> Least they could have offered you a hit before they left....


 Beer is my drug of choice. Beer and pot makes me mean. Beer makes me mellow. Never drink when I fish. Thats WORK.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I can drink,I can fish, but I can't do both at the same time......


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Kingfshr said:


> I can drink,I can fish, but I can't do both at the same time......


you know yer a ******* if yer too drunk to fish(foxworthy)


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I thought fishing was supposed to be FUN !! 

"And thats all I have to say about that ! "

:fishing:


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> Amen Brother.
> 
> Exact reason why I dont fish some piers. Alot of time you have to be one of the "in-crowd." Alot dont take too kindy to new fishermen.


I hate it when people that have that concept that you have to be in the crowd to be allowed to fish on a pier. They're not the ones that own it, such a stupid idea and really shows a persons intelligence. 

I've had some nice guys help me out down in OBX when I was starting up last year. I had this old guy at the RATC tourney just stare at me for the longest time after I accidently messed up a cast. Gave me that look like I was a complete newbie. I was trying to be nice then I asked him why he kept staring at me (he was staring at me for a looong time), then gave this huge spiel about how only anglers with 20 years or more should be fishing on this pier and how us "young" people were screwing it up for them and even went on about how the young people also screwed up the fish population, etc, etc. The thing was I didn’t get tangled with him for anything; I just had a mess up on my own that didn’t effect anyone. 

Looked like some old dumb loser that sucked a life. It made me upset. Nobody was apparently allowed to rag on that guy when he was starting off but now that he's experienced he as the given right to screw with everyone else, c'mon. It's like, awesome, you lived to 60 years old and the thing you know best is how to argue with people and blaming them for your mistakes on a fishing pier, what a great life man! Haha. 

Other then that one idiot everyone else has been kind to me.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

dlwn88 said:


> Looked like some old dumb loser that sucked a life. It made me upset. Nobody was apparently allowed to rag on that guy when he was starting off but now that he's experienced he has the given right to screw with everyone else, c'mon. It's like, awesome, you lived to 60 years old and the thing you know best is how to argue with people and blaming them for your mistakes on a fishing pier, what a great life man! Haha.
> 
> Other then that one idiot everyone else has been kind to me.


Yeah there are joy stealers everywhere, in all walks of life. You can always confront them, though. As long as he is just running his mouth, you have the same right.

Psychologists might suggest you acknowledge his opinion, since he offered it, and then try to steer him elsewhere. Try something like, "Really? Wow...that was a mouthful. But, you know, something you just said is_ xxxxxxxx (interesting, correct, new, etc.)_ What do you think about..."

It takes a little effort on your part to turn a conversation like this, instead of retreating or flying off the handle yourself. But, it can often salvage a dead-end situation and turn it into one where you both come out ahead. Like I said upthread, it's a 50:50 shot. Someone else suggested you respect the locals, and thats probably the best place to start. Who knows; his rheumatism might have been especially bad that day....

And if that doesn't work, you always have plan "B": "Thank you, sir, for that sage view on the world. Now, if it's all the same to you - F**K OFF! and mind your own business."


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dlwn88 said:


> I hate it when people that have that concept that you have to be in the crowd to be allowed to fish on a pier. They're not the ones that own it, such a stupid idea and really shows a persons intelligence.
> 
> I've had some nice guys help me out down in OBX when I was starting up last year. I had this old guy at the RATC tourney just stare at me for the longest time after I accidently messed up a cast. Gave me that look like I was a complete newbie. I was trying to be nice then I asked him why he kept staring at me (he was staring at me for a looong time), then gave this huge spiel about how only anglers with 20 years or more should be fishing on this pier and how us "young" people were screwing it up for them and even went on about how the young people also screwed up the fish population, etc, etc. The thing was I didn’t get tangled with him for anything; I just had a mess up on my own that didn’t effect anyone.
> 
> ...


 Have seen chitheads like this and agree,and in many cases they don't know anymore than the dude they are ragging on.. Although if you think they didn't ride on EVERYONE'S ARSE back in the days when he started,you are dead wrong.. Been there done that,was part of paying dues back in the day,if anything "the crowd" has eased up a bit.. They used to play every trick in the book and then some to get a laugh or embarrass a newbee.. Common practice.. How do I know,well 35yrs ago I was on the receiving end of it..

All of the "older" pier fishermen that I know went through this,was a ritual back then.. Believe me,the "newer addition" to the oletimers bragade on piers nowadays is a much kinder gentler generation of pier rats.. Most of which will lend a hand and help a newbee if they want.. Those new fishermen that *"already know"*,well, oletimers generally just ignore.. The chithead you ran into was the exception not the rule is what I'm trying to say...


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

The best way to learn on a pier is to just observe and ask questions. Pier fishers love to talk and most will go out if their way to help if you ask. A big problem is that the internet has shortened the learning curve, but there is no substitute for being there and learning first hand. It seems like just a few years ago that almost everyone fishing the Fl panhandle piers for kings and cobia were skilled fishermen. Nowadays anyone who can get on the internet and get help picking out a rod and reel and get a few not so good tips, will jump right in there. Take the time to REALLY learn and you will fit in just fine. As for the aholes, just tune em out, they probably learned to fish on the internet anyway. It doesnt matter if you are sight fishing for cobia or kings on a panhandle pier, or pin rigging in NC, just pay attention and learn before jumping in there. Ask questions, and put in the time. Long ago it was called "paying your dues".


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If I show up at your local watering hole and start getting a little too friendly with the local ladies and waitresses.....I will be sure to be get a response from the local fellas that will not be too kind.......I have several facial bone fractures healed over time to attest to this response.....

Why when someone who is not local to a pier walks out and expects to be treated with kindness and assistance is beyond me.........you come out there to catch "Their Fish" .......perhaps some don't like to share.

As Kenny said the climate at the end of the world is not like it was twenty years ago, when the response was more chemical and alcohol induced in relation to the Family Pier atmosphere of today. When I walk out on a pier, even one that I have spent decades on, I certainly do not expect anyone I do not know to be the slightest bit kind or helpful to me.....I come out to compete with them....

Best way to silence any critics is to out fish them.........

If you are new to fishing ......the open beach is a better place to learn than in the confined area at the end of the world ....If some crusty old pier skank decides to make a derogatory comment about how long you are taking to pick out your back lash......tell him that you took your time with his niece and she did not seem to mind the time delay.....so what is your problem?


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

panhandler said:


> The best way to learn on a pier is to just observe and ask questions. A big problem is that the internet has shortened the learning curve... It doesnt matter if you are sight fishing for cobia or kings on a panhandle pier, or pin rigging in NC, just pay attention and learn before jumping in there. Ask questions, and put in the time. Long ago it was called "paying your dues".


The assumption here, and the one we are making about pier tars in general is that because someone is not recognized by the "pro's," that person must be an idiot. I find that attitude to be egregious. The assumption is their first mistake.

It's likely I was fishing a pier when many so-called 'plank rats' were still sucking pablum from a rubber spoon. Yet I'm supposed to pay them homage, standing away so they can lord over their domain of weathered wood and gull splattered cement? :--|

Here's how I see it. They got there before I did on this day; that's why they have their spot and I do not. I owe them the common courtesy anyone deserves under those circumstances. I'll stay out of their way and be as polite as pie. If I get the same in kind, then it's all good.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

this seems to be an ongoing thing everywhere! theres not a pier up and down the whole coast that dosent have a bad reputation of some sort. since i moved to the sc coast i have fished alot of the piers, and when i was a "newbie" i would spend more time listening to the locals go on about those guys over at springmaid pier are a bunch of jerks and those guys over at surfside are just a group of grumpy old men that wont do anything for someone who isnt in there click. its the same talk on all the piers about other piers. sure i have ran into some bad eggs along the way but i honestly think its all a bunch of hype. and heres where a little story comes into play im not going to name any piers nor make anyone look bad. but march of last year i was fishing a pier that i thought was the pier i wanted to fish on. untill i started relizing the locals were very nice to me when i was there but when i was gone they liked to talk alot of S%^$. after finding this out me and one of the locals had a few words and i left the pier. i was living in surfside where i still live and the only other pier close to me was surfside pier. i was thinking to myself "oh no not surfside i heard thats the roughiest pier in sc" i go out with some fishing stuff as close to the end as i could get without inturupting anything sat down fished and listened to the bulls%^# that was being talked among the locals. hmmm these guys dont seem grumpy at all then i hear "hey you i aint never seen you here before". im thinking oh god hear it comes then the man asked me where i was from and we talked for 15 minutes or so and they he said "do you float"? i said float? he said "yeah you know king mackerel fish" i said i have tryed it a couple times but i dont know what im doing yet. he said well were gonna start tomorrow come on out and fish with us well show ya the ropes. i could go on forever with this story but what im trying to get at is alot of this pier politics is a bunch of hype.i first walked onto surfside pier thinking it was gonna be the worst place ever now i would quit fishing before i fished another pier. that group of pin riggers out on the end have become more then just fishin buddys to me but family and they have tought me everything i know. the pier still dosent get as many fishermen as the other piers during the busy months as for its horrible reputation. and thats fine more fish for us but one day when people get over all these pier bullies and clicks we will still be out on the end of that pier willing to share any info we can. the only times i have ever gotten ugly with anyone or seen any of the others in the ""click"" get ugly was when lets just say tourist with not so much knowledge would come out and cast over our anchor lines purposly. now i know i rambled alot but i hope its helpful words for anyone else that was ever in my situation.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> this seems to be an ongoing thing everywhere! theres not a pier up and down the whole coast that dosent have a bad reputation of some sort. since i moved to the sc coast i have fished alot of the piers, and when i was a "newbie" i would spend more time listening to the locals go on about those guys over at springmaid pier are a bunch of jerks and those guys over at surfside are just a group of grumpy old men that wont do anything for someone who isnt in there click. its the same talk on all the piers about other piers. sure i have ran into some bad eggs along the way but i honestly think its all a bunch of hype. and heres where a little story comes into play im not going to name any piers nor make anyone look bad. but march of last year i was fishing a pier that i thought was the pier i wanted to fish on. untill i started relizing the locals were very nice to me when i was there but when i was gone they liked to talk alot of S%^$. after finding this out me and one of the locals had a few words and i left the pier. i was living in surfside where i still live and the only other pier close to me was surfside pier. i was thinking to myself "oh no not surfside i heard thats the roughiest pier in sc" i go out with some fishing stuff as close to the end as i could get without inturupting anything sat down fished and listened to the bulls%^# that was being talked among the locals. hmmm these guys dont seem grumpy at all then i hear "hey you i aint never seen you here before". im thinking oh god hear it comes then the man asked me where i was from and we talked for 15 minutes or so and they he said "do you float"? i said float? he said "yeah you know king mackerel fish" i said i have tryed it a couple times but i dont know what im doing yet. he said well were gonna start tomorrow come on out and fish with us well show ya the ropes. i could go on forever with this story but what im trying to get at is alot of this pier politics is a bunch of hype.i first walked onto surfside pier thinking it was gonna be the worst place ever now i would quit fishing before i fished another pier. that group of pin riggers out on the end have become more then just fishin buddys to me but family and they have tought me everything i know. the pier still dosent get as many fishermen as the other piers during the busy months as for its horrible reputation. and thats fine more fish for us but one day when people get over all these pier bullies and clicks we will still be out on the end of that pier willing to share any info we can. the only times i have ever gotten ugly with anyone or seen any of the others in the ""click"" get ugly was when lets just say tourist with not so much knowledge would come out and cast over our anchor lines purposly. now i know i rambled alot but i hope its helpful words for anyone else that was ever in my situation.


Uh-oh... the secret's out now! Im heading down from Aiken, this year, and was planning to go to Springmaid. Looks like Surfside is where I'll be heading. 

Seriously, great story. I've never been one for the 'clique' sort of thing. Im not unfriendly mind you; 'fact, I'm downright genteel. But the way you portray it is very interesting. Call it pier rivalry?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

dahut said:


> Call it pier rivalry?


there ya go thats the word i was lookin for


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Some piers deserve their bad reps in my opinion. I've been pretty good about keeping out of trouble, but admit it can be trying. It's stressful to begin with with everyone jumbled in together. And it just takes a couple of chitheads to ruin a lot of people's day. Of course you're right that you need to find out for yourself if the rep is founded or not. Because just as it takes just a couple knuckleheads to ruin things, removing those people makes it all that more enjoyable and so the bad apples could no longer be out there. I don't understand why some get so worked up about it. It's fishing and should be enjoyable.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*piers*

I've been coming down to Springmaid for 8 yrs. and have had a great time there. There are a couple of old farts that you just stay away from but for the must part the group are friendly and helpfully. I fish for hours everyday and I mean, I get to the pier at 5 am and stand in line til 6 am and fish til 6or7 pm. I've seen local let kids reel in fish and help them hold the rod to fish.
I know some people that are tourist ( which I am one) that bring conflict on themselves with their attitudes. 
I enjoy Springmaid and intend on staying and fishing there and hope others will join me. 


ron


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

skunk king said:


> Some piers deserve their bad reps in my opinion. I've been pretty good about keeping out of trouble, but admit it can be trying. It's stressful to begin with with *everyone jumbled in together*.... And it just takes a couple of chitheads to ruin a lot of people's day.


Youve hit on a key point here - a lot of people penned into a small space, with hardly enough elbow room to go round. Add to it that everyone is after the same thing, most regulars have a sizeable investment in both time and equipmrnt and likely a wife at home grousing about it all.

Its a powderkeg, I tell you!


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

LaidbackVA said:


> I've been coming down to Springmaid for 8 yrs. and have had a great time there. There are a couple of old farts that you just stay away from but for the must part the group are friendly and helpfully. I fish for hours everyday and I mean, I get to the pier at 5 am and stand in line til 6 am and fish til 6or7 pm. I've seen local let kids reel in fish and help them hold the rod to fish.
> I know some people that are tourist ( which I am one) that bring conflict on themselves with their attitudes.
> I enjoy Springmaid and intend on staying and fishing there and hope others will join me.
> 
> ...


Thats good information to know. My wife is keen on the "resort" side of Springmaid, so I reckon we'll be there, too.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

springmaid is one pier i have never fished. i have heard both really bad things and really great things. but you never know till you try it. as for me i will stick to surfside, i get a discount for being a local on my season pass, and thats where my friends are. but to everyone no matter which pier you fish on your vacation or fish at regliously everyday i hope 2011 brings alot of fish yalls way and you guys have a great season.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Have seen chitheads like this and agree,and in many cases they don't know anymore than the dude they are ragging on.. Although if you think they didn't ride on EVERYONE'S ARSE back in the days when he started,you are dead wrong.. Been there done that,was part of paying dues back in the day,if anything "the crowd" has eased up a bit.. They used to play every trick in the book and then some to get a laugh or embarrass a newbee.. Common practice.. How do I know,well 35yrs ago I was on the receiving end of it..
> 
> All of the "older" pier fishermen that I know went through this,was a ritual back then.. Believe me,the "newer addition" to the oletimers bragade on piers nowadays is a much kinder gentler generation of pier rats.. Most of which will lend a hand and help a newbee if they want.. Those new fishermen that *"already know"*,well, oletimers generally just ignore.. The chithead you ran into was the exception not the rule is what I'm trying to say...


yall old heads still can get dirty on the end of a pier...remember one day this past fall when a certain angler we all know and love cinched down the spool tension on some random guys reel...hard as he was throwin that bait wouldnt make it more than 30 yards...hilarious..... generally most are smart enough to figure out whats going on, instead of just settling for 30 yards all day..i wasnt complaining tho..one less sob to compete with

seems most joking is among friends tho..as well as arguing...most notable arguments i can remember have been between friends..just hot headed for a few minutes...i know when i pick up my rod and somethings not right i can turn around a see a friend laughing 99% of the time


love the last post by the way garbo...

piers wouldnt be the same without the politics..and thered be alot more baits to compete with if everyone was a saint


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> piers wouldnt be the same without the politics..and thered be alot more baits to compete with if everyone was a saint


Good point.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

cducer said:


> I thought fishing was supposed to be FUN !!
> 
> "And thats all I have to say about that ! "
> 
> :fishing:


 That and learning. Sunrise comes to mind. 


dlwn88 said:


> I hate it when people that have that concept that you have to be in the crowd to be allowed to fish on a pier. They're not the ones that own it, such a stupid idea and really shows a persons intelligence.
> 
> I've had some nice guys help me out down in OBX when I was starting up last year. I had this old guy at the RATC tourney just stare at me for the longest time after I accidently messed up a cast. Gave me that look like I was a complete newbie. I was trying to be nice then I asked him why he kept staring at me (he was staring at me for a looong time), then gave this huge spiel about how only anglers with 20 years or more should be fishing on this pier and how us "young" people were screwing it up for them and even went on about how the young people also screwed up the fish population, etc, etc. The thing was I didn’t get tangled with him for anything; I just had a mess up on my own that didn’t effect anyone.
> 
> ...


 Always some.


dahut said:


> The assumption here, and the one we are making about pier tars in general is that because someone is not recognized by the "pro's," that person must be an idiot. I find that attitude to be egregious. The assumption is their first mistake.
> 
> It's likely I was fishing a pier when many so-called 'plank rats' were still sucking pablum from a rubber spoon. Yet I'm supposed to pay them homage, standing away so they can lord over their domain of weathered wood and gull splattered cement? :--|
> 
> Here's how I see it. They got there before I did on this day; that's why they have their spot and I do not. I owe them the common courtesy anyone deserves under those circumstances. I'll stay out of their way and be as polite as pie. If I get the same in kind, then it's all good.


 Some people have a "chip" or a "home" thing. I can go fish when i'm pissed. Just can't fished when I'M pissed. 


skunk king said:


> Some piers deserve their bad reps in my opinion. I've been pretty good about keeping out of trouble, but admit it can be trying. It's stressful to begin with with everyone jumbled in together. And it just takes a couple of chitheads to ruin a lot of people's day. Of course you're right that you need to find out for yourself if the rep is founded or not. Because just as it takes just a couple knuckleheads to ruin things, removing those people makes it all that more enjoyable and so the bad apples could no longer be out there. I don't understand why some get so worked up about it. It's fishing and should be enjoyable.


 Pier fishing was and should always be about the freedom to JUST FISH with your family. Do it wrong, but have fun. BS this OLD GUY chit. Young Snots have the attitude. Cut the old guys some slack and YOU may LEARN . Buy your fancy chit, and act your superiour way when you can't cast in a wind. Morons. It allways goes to the one WRONG calls NAMES. When was the last time you heard "thank you" at work or other wise? You don't "know " the one next to you anywhere. Milloinaire or Murderer. Now Enjoy Fishing!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> yall old heads still can get dirty on the end of a pier...remember one day this past fall when a certain angler we all know and love cinched down the spool tension on some random guys reel...hard as he was throwin that bait wouldnt make it more than 30 yards...hilarious..... generally most are smart enough to figure out whats going on, instead of just settling for 30 yards all day..i wasnt complaining tho..one less sob to compete with
> 
> seems most joking is among friends tho..as well as arguing...most notable arguments i can remember have been between friends..just hot headed for a few minutes...i know when i pick up my rod and somethings not right i can turn around a see a friend laughing 99% of the time
> 
> ...


 If your talk'n "the Russels of the world",well,the planks need them or with no more catchin than is done with livebait anymore,we'd all be bored to death.. For that matter as slow as the drum'n was on the planks this year,folks like Russel are a godsent... 

Far as arguments,yeap no doubt it is pretty much the most notable was between freinds.. To go back to "the modern gagets" that we use on piers nowadays>>Got to hear one argument over intercom on a freinds cellphone with two guys that have fished together for years they were "toe to toe" we were fishing one pier and the two scrappers were *on another pier!!* Now that was hallarious... 



rattler said:


> Pier fishing was and should always be about the freedom to JUST FISH with your family. Do it wrong, but have fun. BS this OLD GUY chit. Young Snots have the attitude. Cut the old guys some slack and YOU may LEARN . Buy your fancy chit, and act your superiour way when you can't cast in a wind. Morons. It allways goes to the one WRONG calls NAMES. When was the last time you heard "thank you" at work or other wise? You don't "know " the one next to you anywhere. Milloinaire or Murderer. Now Enjoy Fishing!!!!!


Interesting take on it...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

*If you have thin skin, dont fish the end of a pier. *

If you cant handle some ragging and remarks every now and then, go find a spot on the beach secluded from everyone.

If you are gonna go on a pier that isnt your "home pier", and try and act like its yours, you are going to recieve shitty looks. especially when no one knows you.

you gotta respect and realize the local rule. that goes both ways. when you are at your "home" pier, and when you are at an "away" pier. usually a little respect gets yourself some. 

part of fishing hard on a pier for years during all seasons and putting in your time, gives you a little bit over randoms *IMO*.



then again wtf do i know. im just a young sh!thead myself.











(and yes, storrs is a midget. but on the plus side he probably finds alot of change under couches because he is at eye level.)

if you cant take a joke get the F off the pier.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember being on a pier one day down on the OBX years ago, Had my "custom"(re ringed with big f*&k off rings for a spinner) white Penn slammer, and some redheaded b-tard comes up when I'm getting a knock just to let me know I'm getting a bite. I thought he was taking the pizz then but proceeded to reel in my first ever not quite keeper shark(back then, not so sure). Next, he asked me if I was "gonna keep that thang", bloody right I replies, and up it came and off I went. Some of the best bbq meat I ever had. Apparently the redheaded b-tard knew a thing or two about fishing
Don't let the b-tards grind you down


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

The Folly Beach SC pier has the end reserved for Kingfishing and you have to pay twice as much to fish there. I guess that helps keep the misunderstandings to a minimum :fishing:


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

rattler said:


> When was the last time you heard "thank you" at work or other wise? You don't "know " the one next to you anywhere. Milloinaire or Murderer. Now Enjoy Fishing!!!!!


This was what I meant when I referred to the assumption that everyone else is an idiot. In my case, I don't know any of the people on the pier, as I don't live there. I'm always gonna be the odd man out. So I feel its important to act like everyone is my friend, unless they give cause to think otherwise.

Personally, Ive rarely been compelled to set up camp at the end of the pier to fish. I usually end up with a bit more elbow room because of it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> *If you have thin skin, dont fish the end of a pier. *
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, storrs is a midget. but on the plus side he probably finds alot of change under couches because he is at eye level.)


and fugly ogres like lockowitz gotta have thick skin, i was born cute, just grew up short..jesse got a sad start with that face of his

wasnt russel i was talkin about specifically, but he sure can break one in fast on a pier...i know ive been there...actually meant another fella in my story...im sure ill tell you about it sometime...he actually got two people that day, was was more of a friendly funny thing..anyway...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember my first time fishing the Nags Head pier during vacation in the Outer Banks a few years ago. I just KNEW I was hot shit with my new $50 spinning reel combo from Sports Authority. I fished about 3/4 of the way to the end of the pier (the end was crowded and intimidating). Using shrimp I bailed fish after fish (sea mullet/kingfish/whiting...depending on your location)...tossing them back. I must've found a hole...nobody else was getting much action. A local approached me after I doubled up and was tossing them back. He looked mean, and uttered "thats good eating right there. Get a few more and you can have yourself a nice lil fish fry..." I had no idea what I was catching, so I was releasing everything. The nice local guy helped me out.

Later that night, I dediced to do some night fishing. I ventured out to the end with the locals. They saw me amongst them casting my bottom rig with #2 hooks. One guy was pin-rigging, despite the sign saying no pin-rigging. They got me set up with proper tackle to kinda fit in with their stlye of fishing...big hook, chunk of cut bait. They were nice to me, and it was a pleasurable learning experience. Looking back, I probably would've approached the scenario differently. Ignorance was bliss, and luckily the guys there tolerated me...a tourist newbie angler. I didn't catch anything that night, but I did get the thrill of having my reel scream for the first time in my life.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Guess i have gotten lucky because i have done some stupid things on the T before, but have never that i remember been yelled at. I have had people say [email protected] a** remarks while walking away or when i was not looking but i have a tough skin and dont see a reason to cause a scene if the person wont say it while im looking. When i say stupid stuff i mean ive set up a pinrig in a lures only area before, tripped over custom heavers, smacked a anchor rod with a eel and never been yelled at mistakes happen and people just need to realize that. If i would have broke either of the rods i would have paid for the rod because its common courtesy you break it you buy it.

Only thing that really irritates me on the T is when everyone is using 8 or 10 oz's and someone walks up and throws a 6 and swears it is holding or bottom fishing against the current and allowing your rig to drift across the pier.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"and fugly ogres like lockowitz gotta have thick skin, i was born cute, just grew up short..jesse got a sad start with that face of his"

Remarks such as these make far more sense than these young fellas taking old folks to task. If more young fellas would whup up on each other they would not have as much time or energy to question their elders......crying about no love from the locals....when I walk out to the end I expect everyone to hate on me......if they do not.........well then I need to cast further and Catch more cause I did not do my best.

I must admit the applying Channel Locks to a spool tension knob sounds like it has great merit. I think I will try it out on a few of the old folks I know...in order to keep them on their toes.....opcorn: especially on a night bite.....these old guys are so stupid might not even realize they are only forty yards off the front..............until the next morning when the count is taken and they have not decked even a yearling................and the rest are pushing double digits...


Just to be helpful

"Later that night, I dediced to do some night fishing. I ventured out to the end with the locals. They saw me amongst them casting my bottom rig with #2 hooks. One guy was pin-rigging, despite the sign saying no pin-rigging"

The sign no pin rigging is an area in the middle of the end of Nags Head Pier, Pin rigging is allowed on Nags Head pier to either side of the marked off center section. This no Pin Rig Area was marked off in 1987 due to constant complaints from a Spanish Mackerel Fisherman who happened to be the Richmond Jurisdiction Federal Judge...........who was having a great deal of trouble with the hard drinking, Pot smoking Local King fisherman, one blond headed miscreant in particular was a major problem, he would have served max time if he ever set foot in the Judges Court Room, This miscreant pier monkey later went on to be a Commercial Real Estate Lender........go figure.

Anyway the "Locals" you ventured out with that night to King Fish with were likely from Ohio as Pin Rigging is a daytime thing fishing for sight feeders..........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> wasnt russel i was talkin about specifically, but he sure can break one in fast on a pier...i know ive been there...actually meant another fella in my story...im sure ill tell you about it sometime...he actually got two people that day, was was more of a friendly funny thing..anyway...


 I was accused of doing that once,by Rodwatcher.. It was Clyde,but I got the blame cause I was laughing so hard.. He had thrown with all his might,maybe 4 or 5 cast,each shorter than the one before... Clyde told him he was throwing like a girl,and I busted out,then Rodwatcher finally figured out his spool tension had been rigged... Russell usually thinks up meaner chit than that... 

In reference to what you said about Jesse,guess you could put stilts under yer britches and wear high heels,course ya might get some strange looks,but there ain't no cure fer ugly...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> piers wouldnt be the same without the politics..and thered be alot more baits to compete with if everyone was a saint


I'll take the contrarian position. I bet more baits in the water increases everyone's catches. Why? Because it helps create scent in the water. Look at it as chum. More baits floating around will attract more fish. So even though there are more hooks to compete with, there would be less fish near those hooks without as much bait floating around.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Best way to shut someone up is to catch fish. 

If you guys think the NC piers are bad, don't even think about coming down to the South FL piers lol. If you run into me there, I will gladly help, but I know for a fact that the other locals won't. 

Deerfield Pier for life! :fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> I'll take the contrarian position. I bet more baits in the water increases everyone's catches. Why? Because it helps create scent in the water. Look at it as chum. More baits floating around will attract more fish. So even though there are more hooks to compete with, there would be less fish near those hooks without as much bait floating around.


in the words of dr evil......how about......


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Frogfish said:


> Best way to shut someone up is to catch fish.
> 
> If you guys think the NC piers are bad, don't even think about coming down to the South FL piers lol. If you run into me there, I will gladly help, but I know for a fact that the other locals won't.
> 
> Deerfield Pier for life! :fishing:


very true! i have had shit talked to me on a bunch of south fl piers.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Just to be helpful
> 
> "Later that night, I dediced to do some night fishing. I ventured out to the end with the locals. They saw me amongst them casting my bottom rig with #2 hooks. One guy was pin-rigging, despite the sign saying no pin-rigging"
> 
> ...


Ah ok cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> and fugly ogres like lockowitz gotta have thick skin, i was born cute, just grew up short..jesse got a sad start with that face of his
> 
> wasnt russel i was talkin about specifically, but he sure can break one in fast on a pier...i know ive been there...actually meant another fella in my story...im sure ill tell you about it sometime...he actually got two people that day, was was more of a friendly funny thing..anyway...


Uncle Nick at his finest


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha oh yes...and brian same day " i just got bumped twice, HARD"


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

757 Fire said:


> Only thing that really irritates me on the T is when everyone is using 8 or 10 oz's and someone walks up and throws a 6 and swears it is holding or bottom fishing against the current and allowing your rig to drift across the pier.


Newsjeff...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Pier*

What irritates me is the guy that can dump the spool on the internet that shows up to fish and can cast about 75 yards ( some even after a 75 yard cast still say they can dump it)and then can't figure out where to sit his rod without being over four lines.


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

dlwn88 said:


> I hate it when people that have that concept that you have to be in the crowd to be allowed to fish on a pier. They're not the ones that own it, such a stupid idea and really shows a persons intelligence.
> 
> I've had some nice guys help me out down in OBX when I was starting up last year. I had this old guy at the RATC tourney just stare at me for the longest time after I accidently messed up a cast. Gave me that look like I was a complete newbie. I was trying to be nice then I asked him why he kept staring at me (he was staring at me for a looong time), then gave this huge spiel about how only anglers with 20 years or more should be fishing on this pier and how us "young" people were screwing it up for them and even went on about how the young people also screwed up the fish population, etc, etc. The thing was I didn’t get tangled with him for anything; I just had a mess up on my own that didn’t effect anyone.
> 
> ...


I have found that the locals on the peirs feel like they own the pier or have more rights than the average joe who travels.I started king fishing a few years ago and there always seems to be some self imposed Alpha male who thinks they run the T.Now...that being said when I started king fishing I drove 250 miles after introducing myself on the net and then met the locals without bringing a rod.I first needed to know what to buy and didnt want to mess up their fishing day.All treated me well except one guy who pretty was an &^$&$&$ but I just kept on till I made him a friend instead of an enemy.He taught me alot but man was he a %$$% head at first.Now I travel and fish some other piers and and since Im not a local its the same thing.I just act like I have been there before,mind my business and my rig and dont care if they like it or not.Im polite but Im not going to be intimadated by anyone.Jolley Roger is a pretty good pier but they have the local guru their as well who thinks he owns the T.I pay him no mind and fish.Everyone else is nice.Never fished Surfside but will this year.Try to be nice and polite,but if that doesnt work....


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are new to fishing ......the open beach is a better place to learn than in the confined area at the end of the world ....If some crusty old pier skank decides to make a derogatory comment about how long you are taking to pick out your back lash......tell him that you took your time with his niece and she did not seem to mind the time delay.....so what is your problem?[/QUOTE]

I can see why you get punched alot!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> haha oh yes...and brian same day " i just got bumped twice, HARD"


I got so many people with that this fall


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dahut said:


> This was what I meant when I referred to the assumption that everyone else is an idiot. In my case, I don't know any of the people on the pier, as I don't live there. I'm always gonna be the odd man out. So I feel its important to act like everyone is my friend, unless they give cause to think otherwise.
> 
> Personally, Ive rarely been compelled to set up camp at the end of the pier to fish. I usually end up with a bit more elbow room because of it.


 Most will be friends. The ones one the end are more intense. They will let you in.


757 Fire said:


> Guess i have gotten lucky because i have done some stupid things on the T before, but have never that i remember been yelled at. I have had people say [email protected] a** remarks while walking away or when i was not looking but i have a tough skin and dont see a reason to cause a scene if the person wont say it while im looking. When i say stupid stuff i mean ive set up a pinrig in a lures only area before, tripped over custom heavers, smacked a anchor rod with a eel and never been yelled at mistakes happen and people just need to realize that. If i would have broke either of the rods i would have paid for the rod because its common courtesy you break it you buy it.
> 
> Only thing that really irritates me on the T is when everyone is using 8 or 10 oz's and someone walks up and throws a 6 and swears it is holding or bottom fishing against the current and allowing your rig to drift across the pier.


 Seems everyone else can fish around people. Talk to people you don't know. You don't have the $$$ to buy off some. When I grew up fishing in Piers, we learned in the middle. Learned our "TOOLS" and learned the rules. 


Frogfish said:


> Best way to shut someone up is to catch fish.
> 
> If you guys think the NC piers are bad, don't even think about coming down to the South FL piers lol. If you run into me there, I will gladly help, but I know for a fact that the other locals won't.
> 
> Deerfield Pier for life! :fishing:





surf rat said:


> What irritates me is the guy that can dump the spool on the internet that shows up to fish and can cast about 75 yards ( some even after a 75 yard cast still say they can dump it)and then can't figure out where to sit his rod without being over four lines.


 Land casters are not beach/pier casters. 75 yds is long from most piers. Learn to throw straight, and deal with the others. Its FISHING!!!! GEEEEZZZZZZ!!!!!!! WHY IS FISHING SO HARD TO GET????? IT IS NOT A COMPITION!!!!!! Enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

rattler said:


> Most will be friends. The ones one the end are more intense. They will let you in.
> 
> Seems everyone else can fish around people. Talk to people you don't know. You don't have the $$$ to buy off some. When I grew up fishing in Piers, we learned in the middle. Learned our "TOOLS" and learned the rules.
> 
> ...


I think the issue is with real estate, more than fishing. There is only so much space out at the end of the world.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dahut said:


> I think the issue is with real estate, more than fishing. There is only so much space out at the end of the world.


 Can see you have never been on the end when there is a drum blitz,or when kings are really biting... It can be very competetive,and yes,then it is ALL ABOUT fishing,and *who,on a given day or season will be THE MAN*..  If you are in the corner that's catching,rest assured there will be 4or5 more stacked into that corner trying to catch one as well,many times it's about numbers,and can be a p*ssin contest.. It ain't for everyone,but it does include skill,is fun as h*ll,and the comradery is unparalelled.. I have freinds that fish piers from Va Beach,Va to Frisco NC that I have had the pleasure of knowing for well over 30yrs,and wouldn't trade the freindships or experiences on the planks for anything...


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Can see you have never been on the end when there is a drum blitz,or when kings are really biting... It can be very competetive... if you are in the corner that's catching, rest assured there will be 4 or 5 more stacked into that corner trying to catch one as well...


Thats what I meant when I said "its about real estate" - or rather a shortage of it.



> It ain't for everyone, but it does include skill, is fun as h*ll, and the comradery is unparalelled.. I have friends that fish piers from Va Beach,Va to Frisco NC that I have had the pleasure of knowing for well over 30yrs, and wouldn't trade the friendships or experiences on the planks for anything...


I have no doubt of what you say. I think all of this is pretty interesting. Youre right, I've not been hanging on the rail with five sweaty, cussing dudes all trying to catch the same fish. Well, I have... but it was good many years ago in California.
So you make a great point about WHY the crowd might be 5 deep on the end. It also explains a lot about the territoriality we are talking about.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> *If you have thin skin, dont fish the end of a pier. *
> 
> If you cant handle some ragging and remarks every now and then, go find a spot on the beach secluded from everyone.
> 
> ...



It's unfortunate that you have this attitude. If I come to a pier and pay to fish on the pier, I have a right to fish on the pier anywhere I want to without being harassed. I am there to fish, you are there apparently to fish and give people a hard time. Sounds like some people just need to grow up a little.
To me, there is no "home pier" or "away pier", I pretty much consider all of them as "away piers" since I don't own any of them.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Blloyd said:


> It's unfortunate that you have this attitude. If I come to a pier and pay to fish on the pier, I have a right to fish on the pier anywhere I want to without being harassed.... To me, there is no "home pier" or "away pier", I pretty much consider all of them as "away piers" since I don't own any of them.


This is the other side of the issue, isn't it?

Some guys take for granted the territoriality of the pier, that it is a "man thing" and you gotta fit in. Harassment is just part of the game; possibly some reckon that since they have also paid, they have the right to do what they want. 

Also, the fishing isn't ALWAYS great as drumdum suggests up above. There are seasonal runs and certain "hot times," you might say. When its crowded and the fish are running, it's every man for himself. My mom might put it this way, were she still alive: "If you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen!"

I get that. But I'm in two minds, in that the pier is public and everyone pays the same to be there. I remember when it cost nothing to fish on a pier (a long time ago). But today, we're all in the same situation, so what gives any one the right to run roughshod over others, and stake a claim to their domain?

Nothing, of course. But guess what - apparently it happens. You get a bunch of dudes together, day after day for "comraderie," and pretty soon they go tribal. Honestly, I don't ever remember this sort of thing happening to me personally. Sure, some doofus will toss over three or four other lines, carelessly tangle others, or nearly take off an ear when casting. He's bound to test someone's patience at that point. 

But this whole clique thing, i.e., "...my pier, you don't belong here..." is what interests me. Interestingly, I haven't heard anyone from California or elsewhere complaining about it much. It seems to be mostly Florida and the Carolina's that we are talking about.

Maybe it's the heat, or something like that....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"so what gives any one the right to run roughshod over others, and stake a claim to their domain?

You answered your question with the last word in the sentence. 

It is "Their Domain"


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't care where ya go or what ya do you get the same thing,, the folks that have been going to the same spot year after year no matter if it is a fishing pier or a race track they will claim "THEIR SPOT".

I remember when I first started going out to Grandview pier, yup there was the T group and they owned the end, they had worked it and fished it for years. Did they own it NO but they had blood, sweat and some of their souls burried into the planks so yes in some sort of a way they did earn some right to say what did happen on the end.

I was the outsider or newbie and was fishn for live bait just 1 foot over the white line, well here they come with the train of pier carts cobia fishn. Now the sign did say "No bottom fishn past the white line" but I was tryn to stay close to my cobia rod I had out. This big ol boy gets a rod out, baits up and tosses it, he then gets his second rod out, baits it up and tosses her, he then proceeds to get a third rod out and baiting it up and as he is walking to the railing to toss her he looks down at me and goes "Can't ya read the sign that says No Bottom Fishn" I go "Yup it says that right below where it says 2 rods only" 

Thought I might be going swiming for a second 

The whole end bust out in laughter, after that I had earned my first splinter on the planks and got to be good friends and accepted on the "T".

A young feller on here once asked me what does it take to become a good fisherman, I told him 3 things. 1-Decent equipment, 2- watch and listen to the old guys cause they do know what it takes and 3- and most important "Thick Skin" The reason for the thick skin is the guys on the end will ride ya, pick on ya and treat ya like trash,,, but only if they like ya.

I haven't seen on any of the piers I have fished any of the Old Salts just walk over to someone for no reason and start chit, now if someone is doing something that hurts how the end is running you will get told something but that is like driving North bound on I95 in the South bound lane.

Now on the other hand I have been fishn on the end and have a Spot fisherman standing at the railing while I am standing there getting ready to toss out a 8oz sinker and bait. I informed him that I was getting ready to cast and he might be in the way of a speeding sinker and as bad as I cast I couldn't promise him he may not get wacked in the back of the head :redface:
Was that a threat NO, it was a polite way of letting him know he was in the wrong spot to be fishing.

So look folks, it goes both ways,,, if you work with the guys that fish a spot all the time you will more than likely learn a lot about where and how to fish that spot to catch something.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Blloyd said:


> It's unfortunate that you have this attitude.
> 
> 
> > If I come to a pier and pay to fish on the pier, I have a right to fish on the pier anywhere I want to without being harassed.
> ...


actually if you don't pay to kingfish,pin rig, whatever, you are not allowed to fish anywhere you want,the reason end fishing cost more is due to more space needed tofish this way.i.e.,bait buckets,camping gear etc


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Shooter said:


> The reason for the thick skin is the guys on the end will ride ya, pick on ya and treat ya like trash,,, but only if they like ya.


THAT IS VERY TRUE! when they dont talk to ya much and your a regular on the pier then its time to start worrying.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

not everyman for himself at all..in a drum bite, or summer day with some real fish and generally biters in the mix, people gotta work together, as a well oiled machine..get the fish in and another bait back in the water for the next one...everyone wants the most and biggest, but no one wants to see a fish lost...whack and stack as many as possible till they quit chewin

when you get someone in the mix that messes with that philosophy, or slows it considerably, you get issues...

dont think ive ever seen any arguements on the end of a drum pier on a tuesday at 530 am...

saturday at noon, get ur gun and bring plenty extra line


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

and as for paying more money, i think all piers that allow pin rigging should rope the ends off! we dont on surfside, and we tend to get to alot of tourist and whiting fishermen when we all arive at once and start launching anchors out over top of there lines and pushing them out of there spots a little at a time. rude YES but at the same time to anyone who has ever been bottom fishing then had king fishermen kick them out of there spots remember we do pay MORE MONEY to fish on the t!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sunburntspike said:


> actually if you don't pay to kingfish,pin rig, whatever, you are not allowed to fish anywhere you want,the reason end fishing cost more is due to more space needed tofish this way.i.e.,bait buckets,camping gear etc


not all piers charge extra...and camping gear come on now haha..hotel jeep has heat and tunes


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i ain't leavin til the pier closes in december!!here fishy fishy,got a nice blufish for ya!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> and as for paying more money, i think all piers that allow pin rigging should rope the ends off! we dont on surfside, and we tend to get to alot of tourist and whiting fishermen when we all arive at once and start launching anchors out over top of there lines and pushing them out of there spots a little at a time. rude YES but at the same time to anyone who has ever been bottom fishing then had king fishermen kick them out of there spots remember we do pay MORE MONEY to fish on the t!


well what sucks is that jolly roger(my home pier in nc) does not have the t(more like an octogan) roped off. one day i set up my pin rig etc and at about 4:02 pm here comes the pluggers trying to catch up with the blues. they ended up casting over my rig at least twice so i just decided to go home as it was getting late any way. i never really ask some one to move cuz i'm just a nice guy/teen.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I don't care where ya go or what ya do you get the same thing,, the folks that have been going to the same spot year after year no matter if it is a fishing pier or a race track they will claim "THEIR SPOT".
> 
> I remember when I first started going out to Grandview pier, yup there was the T group and they owned the end, they had worked it and fished it for years. Did they own it NO but they had blood, sweat and some of their souls burried into the planks so yes in some sort of a way they did earn some right to say what did happen on the end.
> 
> ...


 EXACTLY.... 




> Dahut-Thats what I meant when I said "its about real estate" - or rather a shortage of it.


 Yes,about real estate to some degree,but about who catches moreso... Yes,and about who's top dog for a day.. But,what Chris said is also true,it works like a well oiled machine,and every angler has to work together.. Been in several drum blitzes where well over one hundred drum were caught in less that 24hrs.. Folks staying up for couple of days with no sleep,working harder than you would at any job.. During these blitzes we'd coordinate,if your rod didn't have a fish on you'd man the net.. If you had a fish on,you'd back up so someone else could cast. You'd help if lines were tangled. Sometimes the netter would get the anglers together and net 2 drum at a time in the net.. All of the fish wieghting over 30lbs.. It was and is a "non-stop process" when there is a blitz going.. At the end everyone has a big smile on their face.. Course the guy that caught the most has a big chit eat'n grin instead of a smile,but that's all part of it... Like was said,not for everyone,but if you can deal with it,there's a h*ll of a lot of fun to be had....


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

cutbait91 said:


> THAT IS VERY TRUE! when they dont talk to ya much and your a regular on the pier then its time to start worrying.



I totally agree with you, I'd probably pack up my cart and roll out!


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

I fish Jolly Roger a few times a year and its a great pier for fishing but the pier owner doesnt rope off the end for the king fisherman who pay more.Unfortunatly those who dont king fish will on occassion want to plug when the spanish are chewing and have every right to catch till their hearts content out there BECAUSE the pier owner wants all the money he can get and thats fine.His pier..His rules.I had some old salt tell me to move because it was his spot on the corner and that he was going to kingfish.

It was the 1st week in May (little early for kings that year)and elbow to elbow with nuttin' but pluggers yanking like crazy with blues and spanish coming over the rail and he wants to be a (*&^*%*. I told him I too paid to king fish but at the moment Im plugging like everybody else and wasnt moving.He thought I wasnt a kingger or perhaps some tourist I guess and was trying to intimadate me.When I arrived with my king gear I saw what everybody was doing and joined in.Sure I came to king fish but hey...I think when they are chewing at the end of this pier, kingfisherman just gotta go with the flow. No need to be a jerk. I could care less if folks consider me a regular or not on any particular T.If I pay my money,Im going to fish.Be a (^&^&* to me and thats what youll get in return.Im normally a nice guy but hate a bully on the T.Im your Huckleberry if you are sure you are looking for one! opcorn:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont mind guys comming out on the t and plugging during a bluefish or spanish blitz. theres room off the sides we usually only have 6 or 7 guys kingin a day. but i do get mad when all 40 spots are filled and theres guys throwing plugs at fish that are in the baits.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

which reminds me of something that does acually get me to the point of saying something smart to a person. when theres a school of pogies commin and its usually tourist that think they can catch them and keep throwing lead into them and making them go deep! it really makes me mad after you ask them nicely not to do so, and they keeping doing it. its worse when you havent had pogies in weeks, and they scare the only school away, thats the only time i have ever gotten nasty with anyone. well that and the time a guy threw a big ole hunk of cut bait at a cobia that was about to take my bait and scared it off, but thats a story for another day that im still pissed about.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

dahut said:


> But this whole clique thing, i.e., "...my pier, you don't belong here..." is what interests me. Interestingly, I haven't heard anyone from California or elsewhere complaining about it much. It seems to be mostly Florida and the Carolina's that we are talking about.
> 
> Maybe it's the heat, or something like that....


Pier fishing is totally different in CA than on the east coast. They don't have big drum or cobia and the like. You will run into the occasional white sea bass (which is a giant croaker and not really a bass) or halibut and some guys will hunt shark, but aint nothing like on the east coast. Most all fisherman are of the double hook bottom fishing variety. Few piers have a T since so few people distance cast on them(I had tons of gawkers with just 10ft spinning rods as most everyone uses just 6-7 foot bass rods). The hard core guys are mostly Mexicans and Asians with 20 rods a piece at the entrance of the pier looking for corbinia and surf perch in the surf zone. The end isn't any more productive except when the snapper run through. In a lot of ways it's worse with tons of bat rays and toads plus reefs. So the fishing culture is very different. It's a quantity game out there and a size game on the east coast. The environment just isn't set up for extreme competition unless you want to put into the madness near the surf zone. Interestingly enough, I caught much bigger corbina out past the surf zone, closer to the mid section of the pier. 

All that said, there is still plenty of rift raft and confrontation on CA piers. I think you hear less about it because that's part of the CA culture in general and few people seemed serious enough about fishing to put down thousands of dollars or join fishing websites. Out there, the hard core fishermen are on boats looking for tuna or on the lakes hunting the enormous large mouth bass CA has. Surf fishing is sort of an oddity out west, but it seems to be growing in popularity. Their style is closer to the way we fish sea trout, by keeping mobile on the beach with lite gear. The piers are more about creating a zone not inundated with surfers and beach goers than getting to the larger fish.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "so what gives any one the right to run roughshod over others, and stake a claim to their domain?
> 
> You answered your question with the last word in the sentence.
> 
> It is "Their Domain"


This reminds me of what George Kostanza said, "Hey, its not a lie of YOU believe it."


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> not everyman for himself at all..in a drum bite, or summer day with some real fish and generally biters in the mix, people gotta work together, as a well oiled machine..get the fish in and another bait back in the water for the next one...everyone wants the most and biggest, but no one wants to see a fish lost...whack and stack as many as possible till they quit chewin
> 
> when you get someone in the mix that messes with that philosophy, or slows it considerably, you get issues...
> 
> ...


This is nice - I like the sound of that "well oiled machine" stuff.
Pretty cool imagery.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> EXACTLY....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt - the way you explain it sure sounds that way!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Blloyd said:


> It's unfortunate that you have this attitude. If I come to a pier and pay to fish on the pier, I have a right to fish on the pier anywhere I want to without being harassed. I am there to fish, you are there apparently to fish and give people a hard time. Sounds like some people just need to grow up a little.
> *To me, there is no "home pier" or "away pier", *I pretty much consider all of them as "away piers" since I don't own any of them.


this is probably because you have never spent enough time on any one pier to consider that your home pier, but maybe you have fished for years on piers for big fish.

i dont go to a golf course and slow everyone else down because i have my "i paid so i have all the rights in the world" attitude, know why? because i suck at golf, so i stay my big arse off the fairway and back at the driving range.

consider the fairway the end of the pier and the driving range mid pier. guess the end of the pier should be more of the green but hey, like i said, im not a golfer 



chris storrs said:


> not everyman for himself at all..in a drum bite, or summer day with some real fish and generally biters in the mix, people gotta work together, as a well oiled machine..get the fish in and another bait back in the water for the next one...everyone wants the most and biggest, but no one wants to see a fish lost...whack and stack as many as possible till they quit chewin


bingo. its pretty cool to watch. when you have 20 people on the end of the pier pinrigging , and 1-2 fish hit, and people start weaving up and down and under anchor rods, pulling in their baits, tryin to slide them back out (without tangling the guy with the fish), all like its just buid'ness as usual.

and to anyone that hasnt been apart of that, wont get it. *they wont get the work that OTHER people put in to help YOU land your fish.*


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

In his book, "Coastal Fishing in the Carolina's," author Robert J. Goldstein makes these comments on this subject. They are primarily about kingfishing, but seem to generally apply:

_"At most piers, the end section is reserved for serious king fishermen.
Novices are helped if they use the right equipment and will take advice from the old hands. People who insist on using inappropriate gear, however, are usually invited to leave. Hits are few and far between... and most Carolina anglers are concerned with getting the fish. There is no room for anyone whose rigging or methods might cause someone to lose a good fish."
_


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dahut said:


> In his book, "Coastal Fishing in the Carolina's," author Robert J. Goldstein makes these comments on this subject. They are primarily about kingfishing, but seem to generally apply:
> 
> _"At most piers, the end section is reserved for serious king fishermen.
> Novices are helped if they use the right equipment and will take advice from the old hands. People who insist on using inappropriate gear, however, are usually invited to leave. Hits are few and far between... and most Carolina anglers are concerned with getting the fish. There is no room for anyone whose rigging or methods might cause someone to lose a good fish."
> _


 Here on obx there ARE NO MORE KINGS..... At least in the way we saw them in the 70's through the early 90's.. Back then,this statement was in FULL AFFECT with 500 or so kings caught off one set of planks in a year.. Nowadays it doesn't apply as much,mainly because there aren't many kings to catch.. 

Cobia are around,but you don't get the amount of multiple hookups that used to be with the kings..

Back then saw as many as 7-8 fish on at once,in many cases that I can recall.. If you didn't have yer chit in one sock,you were gonna catch bunches of flack,especially if you lost someone a fish because of your actions.. Can you imagine king rigs out from cleaning sink,around the end to the other cleaning sink with 7-8 kings on at once?? It made for a maylay and a sight to behold.. Kings stacked up on the deck,folks that really knew what it was about all in "over and under mode",untangling lines,gaffing fish.. Stacking kings on the deck,saw as many as 40plus in a day.. 

Nowadays don't compair,and it is much more toned down,but folks are still serious about it and want those coming out for the first time to look,take note,watch how a fish is landed,learn the proper gear and how to use it. Not just "fit into a click",but learn all the in's and out's about the t or end (end was more of a Y on most piers back in the day) before they jump in with both feet.. Because doing so without some learning WILL COST SOMEONE A FISH... That could be why someone just starting the sport would think "bunch of arseholes think they own the end"..... jmo...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The most Kings that I saw caught in one day was 53 on Nags Head Pier July 1987. I caught four that day, lost three others, one over fifty, and caught a 52 pound cobia later in the afternoon. I think there were perhaps one hundred and fifty King Strikes that day mostly on Fatback which were everywhere in large acre sized schools.

At first light I slid a bluefish down into the morning glare, blue got hit as soon as it hit the water. I reeled in my fighting line and the blue had been neatly cut in half.......I still had one of my buckets on deck with a couple other baits in it and hooked one of them up and slid him down...a couple minutes later that bait was getting smoked and was headed off towards Africa.....my hooks fast to a twenty five pounder...

There were just two of us out there that weekday morning but by lunch time there were twenty king rigs out at the end......by the end of the afternoon there were perhaps twenty five or so rigs out. In those days no one put their rods up in the air and while I am sure the fish tangled up a fair amount, I do not recall having problems with anyone out there that day.....next morning the wind went hard West and that was it for Kings until September..

I think my problems with people came later for me and by 1996 I had decided that after 1000 .days on the summer King Planks I had had enough of the altercations, having dealt with thousands of well meaning Pilgrims, far too many of them came out to the end thinking that they had all the answers and they could fish how they wanted, where they wanted.....
I got tired of having to beg and plead to get people out of the way for casting my anchor out, some men would refuse to move, it was their spot, I had no right to ask them to step back for a moment... after they felt the wind of a nail sinker side armed a foot off the rail, casted as hard as a 200 pound man could throw it, well they moved the next time... thats for sure...Perhaps if the fishing kept up....but each summer it seemed the runs were fewer and more and more people new to the game kept coming out.....It seems like in the present time that the entire King/Cobia catch for all the OBX piers would be considered just an average season for just one Kingfisherman in the 1980's all by himself...

I do not know who this man is and never read this book In his book, "Coastal Fishing in the Carolina's," author Robert J. Goldstein;

I have a view that was not from a book, my view came from leaning on a railing at the end of the world.. 

Having many years/months/weeks/ days on Nags Head and Rodanthe, Kitty Hawk and Avalon
my view will allways be to respect the locals, it is "Their Pier" if it is not your home pier, then you are just "Renting it" and for those that live there, it is "Their Home", my behavior when entering anyones home is to respect it, and respect their rights and most of all give the locals a little respect...they might just teach you something.....


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Garboman said:


> my view will allways be to respect the locals, it is "Their Pier" if it is not your home pier, then you are just "Renting it" and for those that live there, it is "Their Home", my behavior when entering anyones home is to respect it, and respect their rights and most of all give the locals a little respect...they might just teach you something.....


If we'll recall the original posting, this started with a lament about people warring amongst themselves. One fisherman against another, his technique and favored species over another.

I agree with you; one should show respect for others, particularly when in unfamiliar territory. "When in Rome, do as the Romans," etc.

Respect also cuts both ways - it is both given and earned. Both sides gotta be on board with that. Someday, I suppose, someday...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

That is somethng to expect when you fish most piers.
This year I have seen and heard of several fist fights at the NB pier. One was over aparking spot, one was over a fishing spot, and one was over someone crowding in on a person. Another a man hooked a fairly large fish (not a skate) and it was taking him across other lines.. He could not help it and the people should have made room and reeled in their lines..He crosed one individuals line and man actually cut the line. Tempers flew after that. Cops came and removed bboth men from the pier. One for cutting the l ine and the other for making the fight.
Thai is why I seldom fish the piers and spent most of mu fishing time at PAX River..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dahut said:


> In his book, "Coastal Fishing in the Carolina's," author Robert J. Goldstein makes these comments on this subject. They are primarily about kingfishing, but seem to generally apply:
> 
> _"At most piers, the end section is reserved for serious king fishermen.
> Novices are helped if they use the right equipment and will take advice from the old hands. People who insist on using inappropriate gear, however, are usually invited to leave. Hits are few and far between... and most Carolina anglers are concerned with getting the fish. There is no room for anyone whose rigging or methods might cause someone to lose a good fish."
> _





Drumdum said:


> Here on obx there ARE NO MORE KINGS..... At least in the way we saw them in the 70's through the early 90's.. Back then,this statement was in FULL AFFECT with 500 or so kings caught off one set of planks in a year.. Nowadays it doesn't apply as much,mainly because there aren't many kings to catch..
> 
> Cobia are around,but you don't get the amount of multiple hookups that used to be with the kings..
> 
> ...


 The real problem, IMO, is that "people" are trying to "BUY" themselves in to FISHING. You can't walk into any bar and tell people what to do, why try it on a pier. Learn your "Tools". DD understands. Its not Yours alone. ITS OURS. Youngsters, Please stop being so full of yourselves. WE WERE YOUNG ONCE. JMJHO


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

rattler said:


> The real problem, IMO, is that "people" are trying to "BUY" themselves in to FISHING. You can't walk into any bar and tell people what to do, why try it on a pier. Learn your "Tools".



Same thing with motorcycles "$20,000 and 100 miles does not make you a biker"


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Been reading all these pages...*

good/bad right wrong. We better try to meet somewhere in the middle and get along whether it be beach/pier.

Don't post much anymore.

Started fishing the pier T's at Kitty Hawk in '92. Learned/listened/asked bunch of ??? before starting. Nervous as hell. Stayed away in a N corner away from the regulars over in the SE corner. Watched what I thought at the time to be some selfishness and some of what was just the norm. I had the task to figure the difference out. Never fished Avalon. The years after KH I became a NH pier regular in the summer months and kinda, somewhat moved on up as you might say. Was not at the pier like the local guys such as Grover was but could not help that being a 29 year old guy that lived 235 miles away. King and cobia runs are few and far between and I've seen quite ideal conditions for the large fish that we fish for on the ends and their still sometimes nowhere to be found.

Grover...I was not into the heat like you describe...didn't want to be, BUT THERE IS NOTHING that I love to do anymore than to fish and when I was down there I forgot about anything west of 95. Damn what a way I get a way.

Learned and meet Ray Miller Rock, Wimpy, Hillsman, Joe Mullet, Eddie, Big Dave, and a few others. I got the most downgrading sh*( eating look from Miller, but now I would do anything for that man. And to me in return. He has treated me very right over the years. I remember when Hillsman was using a 7ft spinning rod to throw an anchor line. Now, if I only could have the opportunity to catch a 1/4 of the fish that that young blond haired dude has I would be hot stuff.

I will say a few things.....watch your stuff.......be attentive, ....treat others as you would want to be treated until they try to walk over you.

If you get a spot to fish and your lined up straight fish it....you don't move for no one I said NO ONE. Was out there one morning 2:30 early had a guy come out there at 8:30 king fishing just like myself and trying to convince about 4 of us including myself that "we need to move down ....just a few feet kinda toward the plugging area." Oh sure, the idiot didn't give a reason for the move. I figured out quick what the hell was going on. We didn't move, tired of the bulling kind. If you've fished long enough and learned you would know this kind.

IF you have a fish on....as "Rock" said you have the right of way. Over/under.
Others need/should to work with you and not against yourself.


Wish I could write as good as Grover, but I would have some great "philisophy" to these people. Ex. Fishing at NH years ago. got bit 30#+- cob, and I worked that fish at the railing green while 4 guys sat over there watching and snickering at me on the benches while their damn rods were never manned or attended to. I weaved through them with no help and did get the fish. They were some sobs in my book..thats right. If I had been anywhere close to Grover's mindset the fight would have been on with me probably getting a as whopping and then be all Andy would have thrown all of us out of there.

Watched a guy at KH try and steal my gaff as I was getting ready to leave the second day I ever king fished. His excuse....."Oh I was just trying to get this gaff up and out of the way so no one would get hurt." Mind you that it was hanging inside my cart with the prongs away from anyone walking close to it. I was putting my rods on my cart and noticed him trying to conceal it and guess what was the last...last very last thing I did after telling the fellows on the end "seeya" for the evening was. "Oh I don't want to forget MY gaff as I reached for him to hand it back to me. He did.

Grover....I've looked at your b/w pic in the glass showcase holding that 80+ cobia...thats a old pic. Andy used to have those old black Sweden made 9/10000's in there with your pic if I'm not mistaken.

I still have many things to learn/ tune along with what I do know and the day that I think I know everything as some of the less experienced people seem to really think will be the time when I need to just stay half way and turn around and watch as you continue on past me toward the end and make a believer out of everyone around you can clearly see for themselves.

Last, almost forgot. there are some rods/reels that grow unseen legs and "disappear" into the air. Watch for your fishing rods/reels concealed in amongst a lot of other rods and reels. YOUR rod is much harder to spot that way and the experienced thieves know that. You can see a person just carrying off one outfit in their hand, but not very easy with 4-5 others positioned around yours. Oh then, when you do spot your rod and confront the other guy, their excuse it "oh I was in a hurry and didn't know I had another rod." "I'm sorry!!?"

Reelturner


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Been reading all these pages...*

good/bad right wrong. We better try to meet somewhere in the middle and get along whether it be beach/pier.

Don't post much anymore.

Started fishing the pier T's at Kitty Hawk in '92. Learned/listened/asked bunch of ??? before starting. Nervous as hell. Stayed away in a N corner away from the regulars over in the SE corner. Watched what I thought at the time to be some selfishness and some of what was just the norm. I had the task to figure the difference out. Never fished Avalon. The years after KH I became a NH pier regular in the summer months and kinda, somewhat moved on up as you might say. Was not at the pier like the local guys such as Grover was but could not help that being a 29 year old guy that lived 235 miles away. King and cobia runs are few and far between and I've seen quite ideal conditions for the large fish that we fish for on the ends and their still sometimes nowhere to be found.

Grover...I was not into the heat like you describe...didn't want to be, BUT THERE IS NOTHING that I love to do anymore than to fish and when I was down there I forgot about anything west of 95. Damn what a way I get a way.

Learned and meet Ray Miller Rock, Wimpy, Hillsman, Joe Mullet, Eddie, Big Dave, and a few others. I got the most downgrading sh*( eating look from Miller, but now I would do anything for that man. And to me in return. He has treated me very right over the years. I remember when Hillsman was using a 7ft spinning rod to throw an anchor line. Now, if I only could have the opportunity to catch a 1/4 of the fish that that young blond haired dude has I would be hot stuff.

I will say a few things.....watch your stuff.......be attentive, ....treat others as you would want to be treated until they try to walk over you.

If you get a spot to fish and your lined up straight fish it....you don't move for no one I said NO ONE. Was out there one morning 2:30 early had a guy come out there at 8:30 king fishing just like myself and trying to convince about 4 of us including myself that "we need to move down ....just a few feet kinda toward the plugging area." Oh sure, the idiot didn't give a reason for the move. I figured out quick what the hell was going on. We didn't move, tired of the bulling kind. If you've fished long enough and learned you would know this kind.

IF you have a fish on....as "Rock" said you have the right of way. Over/under.
Others need/should to work with you and not against yourself.


Wish I could write as good as Grover, but I would have some great "philisophy" to these people. Ex. Fishing at NH years ago. got bit 30#+- cob, and I worked that fish at the railing green while 4 guys sat over there watching and snickering at me on the benches while their damn rods were never manned or attended to. I weaved through them with no help and did get the fish. They were some sobs in my book..thats right. If I had been anywhere close to Grover's mindset the fight would have been on with me probably getting a as whopping and then be all Andy would have thrown all of us out of there.

Watched a guy at KH try and steal my gaff as I was getting ready to leave the second day I ever king fished. His excuse....."Oh I was just trying to get this gaff up and out of the way so no one would get hurt." Mind you that it was hanging inside my cart with the prongs away from anyone walking close to it. I was putting my rods on my cart and noticed him trying to conceal it and guess what was the last...last very last thing I did after telling the fellows on the end "seeya" for the evening was. "Oh I don't want to forget MY gaff as I reached for him to hand it back to me. He did.

Grover....I've looked at your b/w pic in the glass showcase holding that 80+ cobia...thats a old pic. Andy used to have those old black Sweden made 9/10000's in there with your pic if I'm not mistaken.

I still have many things to learn/ tune along with what I do know and the day that I think I know everything as some of the less experienced people seem to really think will be the time when I need to just stay half way and turn around and watch as you continue on past me toward the end and make a believer out of everyone around you can clearly see for themselves.

Reelturner


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"
Grover...I was not into the heat like you describe"

Arthur 

A good part of these "altercations" were my own doing, at the time my only focus was to be a Respected OBX Planker by the "Other Respected OBX Plankers" and to do that you had to get the fish on deck, any behavior that I considered adverse to that premise, was immediately dealt with, as I considered being a King Fishing Bum my sole source of income many summers it was treated like a job selling the fish to market...if I made the effort to get up and put my anchor out at 4:30 AM to get the "killer Korner" I was not going to put up with someone from Ohio coming in at 10:00 AM and casting on top of me and my set up...

I will admit to the "Tribe" mentality at Rodanthe if you were not part of the "Crew" you put your anchor out on the north side in the spring and the south in the fall. It was just too much of a hassle for an outsider to get in the "Hot" corner next to the Red Headed Guy and Stan, Rick or Wacko. Even all the regulars from up the Beach or down in Frisco that we knew well would elect to put their anchors out where someone was not apt to get irritated.....if you lived in Rodanthe you put your anchor out where you felt it would get bit.....sometimes there is only a few feet of room to place the anchor so you had to be an accurate caster otherwise a lot of ill will came your way if you continually threw an anchor out and kept landing too close to another you better be a friend cause a stranger would be confronted...

Drum season at Rodanthe it was different and where your bait landed is where your rod went in the line up, however if you did anything to delay or impede the Drum fishing you were inundated with complaints and comments.....When I first started Drum fishing at Rodanthe I put up with perhaps four or five years of abuse before it let up...........lessons learned hard are lessons learned well..................once you were accepted you became part of what I consider to be the finest overall group of fishermen in NC. 

Anyway that's the way it was........right or wrong.....it was the custom, if an outsider wanted to complain in our face about it you were at risk................


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> not everyman for himself at all..in a drum bite, or summer day with some real fish and generally biters in the mix, people gotta work together, as a well oiled machine..get the fish in and another bait back in the water for the next one...everyone wants the most and biggest, but no one wants to see a fish lost...whack and stack as many as possible till they quit chewin
> 
> when you get someone in the mix that messes with that philosophy, or slows it considerably, you get issues...
> 
> ...






Exactly, it's a team effort.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Garboman said:


> "
> Grover...I was not into the heat like you describe"
> 
> Arthur
> ...


Custom. I have seen some hard drinking/pot smoking on the t/end. The new BAR. Then you drive home. YOU OWN THIS PIER? Do you love fishing? Learn and teach. I drink way to much beer. NEVER WHILE FISHING. After, OH YEAH. Before,never. What you put in in 4-5 years, I did in in a summer. I loved the Macs, Kings, Sharks, etc. but I got tired of paper. I eat 25% of what I catch. Rest go back. To many $$$$ Morons. JMHO. ( they can drive, Or Talk, or DIE/ KILL, love you mom/dad.)


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

It don't matter where ya go, jerks are going to be jerks regardless. It seems like the days of welcoming newcomers onto the end of a pier are gone. The last pier that I saw a newcomer welcomed onto was Apache pier in Myrtle Beach, S.C. This older gent reluctantly wheeled his stuff out to the end where all of the kingers were, and sheepishly threw out his anchor. He had been kicked off of Cherry Grove pier earlier, and didn't really know what he was doing. A couple of the guys at Apache got to talkin to him, and showed him how to get hooked up, and damn if he didn't get about a 43 lb. king that day. He was hooked right then and there! To my knowledge he was spotted this past year fishing from that same pier, and he has caught many a king from Apache pier. We need to fish hard, without being hard-headed. True story


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rattler man

"What you put in in 4-5 years, I did in in a summer"

I King fished ever fishable day for ten years on Nags Head, Avalon Kitty Hawk and Rodanthe , I lived in Rodanthe seven years in the 1990's and the rest of the time in Nags Head. If the water was clear we took off from work and fished the morning late, and then went in to work. I put off years of gainful employment, just to fish......and I was out there to fish...if I took a liking to someone I helped them.......if not I left them alone and expected the same.

I do not know you are so evidently you did not fish with me or the on the same piers so you must have had one slammer of a summer up in VA beach or wherever it was that you fished...

I was commenting on the custom for fishing Rodanthe, a custom that existed before I got there and to some extent after I left fishing it full time. I did not invent it, I had to adapt to it, it was part of living in a small town on an Island that gets covered up in Tourists four months of the year. Rodanthe's end is only a memory, and I will confess I have not set foot on or even looked at Her since she went down for the last time. 

I am not going to rewrite my memory of a place, or the behavior of that time, in order to placate the internet fishing community overall good will emphasis , I was just speaking of my own experience in my youth.

If you do not like the way it was and that is the way it was that is your problem not mine..


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you guys think North NC piers have more problems than southern? I seem to hear about it more around Nags Head, Hatteras, etc than Bald Head and Oak Island.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> Do you guys think North NC piers have more problems than southern? I seem to hear about it more around Nags Head, Hatteras, etc than Bald Head and Oak Island.


 Ain't ever fished down there,hope to someday.. As far as piers around here,I personally have never had a problem,but I was what is called a "pier hoe"... Knew at least 2 or 3 folks on every end of every pier on obx on a fishable day,so kind of lucky in that way.. Although did pay my dues for the first couple of years,I found that moving from pier to pier you met more folks,learned more,and could use the variety of piers during different conditions to your fishing advantage.... In answer,no,don't think it's anymore of a problem fishing here than in the piers down south....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Garboman said:


> Rattler man
> 
> "What you put in in 4-5 years, I did in in a summer"
> 
> ...


 I miss the "old days" also. I didn't start this post. I grew up on the piers, worked the headboats, and did offshore. People have changed. Life is cheap. It wasn't BROKE. Most will help. Rodanthe and Jannets and Pea, the Point,etc. Never been out of the USA. I have fished most east coast states. Mostly salt, some fresh and salt. PEOPLE HAVE CHANGED!!!!! It isn't "WE the Fishermen", how can WE help. Its I and "LOOK at my CHIT". I have 0 idea how it works, but it costs$$$$$$$. Lets party!!!!!!. THAT is MVHO. 


fish123 said:


> Do you guys think North NC piers have more problems than southern? I seem to hear about it more around Nags Head, Hatteras, etc than Bald Head and Oak Island.


No. GO FISH. Always gonna be there. Ask questions. Some will help. We all work with the "Tourons" as the pay the bills.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> .... In answer,no,don't think it's anymore of a problem fishing here than in the piers down south....


right on.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I pretty much stoped fishing piers years ago. Got tired of rude people who just crowd you in to the one that "own" the pier.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

The pier game ain't for everybody. If you're willing to work at it and understand the game, the rewards can be huge.

I really hope the fishing picks up...even in FL, the fishing has slowly declined the last 10 years


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

dahut said:


> In his book, "Coastal Fishing in the Carolina's," author Robert J. Goldstein makes these comments on this subject.
> [/I]


This is the same guy that wrote when a large drum eats you are supposed to freespool the line and feed the fish before setting the hook. Now I've never tried that, but it seems to work pretty well with letting the line get tight and setting the hook.....atleast that how all of "us" do it


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting notation Zing

"feed the fish before setting the hook

I use this same technique, "I feed the fish" for as long as it takes me to sprint up to my rod and set the hook...as soon as I tighten up the drag..."feeding time is over"...


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Zing Pow said:


> This is the same guy that wrote when a large drum eats you are supposed to freespool the line and feed the fish before setting the hook. Now I've never tried that, but it seems to work pretty well with letting the line get tight and setting the hook.....atleast that how all of "us" do it


I included one paragraph's worth of his comments for the simple fact that his 25 year old book jibes with what most people here are saying. I am not promoting or denouncing the author's methods.

Personally, I think it is a load of bollocks, that one person or group has *ownership rights* to a pier - simply because they frequent the end of it more than I do. 
If it's a municipal facility and they pay taxes by virtue of their residence, I can just begin to see their point. If it is a private pier where everyone pays the same to be there, well.... piss on that.

That said, I accept that it happens. Life is like that and some few people don't - and cannot - change. I'm willing to learn from each other and stay out of their way, if the feeling is mutual. Who knows, I may have something to offer THEM. Peace, brother.

But, I don't buy into the notion that I must _grovel_ before *their lordships* simply because they have rubbed bare a spot on the railing. Respect and servitude are vastly different things...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"But, I don't buy into the notion that I must grovel before *their lordships* simply because they have rubbed bare a spot on the railing. Respect and servitude are vastly different things... "

You don't have to grovel...........all you need to do is out fish them...the "us" Zing was speaking of are the fulltime OBX Planker Drum Fishermen...all you have to do to earn their respect is to out cast them......if you can outcast me you have my respect.....

If you do not feel the need to earn respect of the locals....not a problem...........there are millions of Pilgrims who do not feel the need either...you can be part of that club...


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

There is a happy medium in most cases that deal with any person in any situation. I am one of the "tourists" who show up for a couple weeks a year, but love to fish where ever I go. Now I do not end up fishing out on the T which can be a lot different, but in dealing with many fisherman on a pier, on the beach or on a river, I find the thing that most appreciate is a simple amount of curtesey in regards to their space.

Asking for help or an opinion (even if you don't need it) goes a VERY long way in being afforded the same respect that you would want. By doing that this past year on Ocean Crest, I was able to fish along side several locals and learn a great deal. It made them understand that even if I could fish as well as them, I appreciated their pier and knowledge. Suddenly I was not a threat to them, their spot, or the fish we both were after, I was just someone who also had a great love for fishing. In four days of fishing I was given lures, taught a better way to throw a cast net, shown a better setup for blues and spanish and had access to prime spots when those guys moved out.

Works much better than throwing your ego around. I could do that too, I'm not a small guy, I could easily be macho and muscle my way where I wanted to go with no fear. But what is the point? I just like to fish.

There are those select few that will not take to any kind of gesture no matter what. The are just a-holes, best to just avoid them and enjoy your day elsewhere. The few days a year I get to fish are far to valuable to me.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Garboman said:


> "But, I don't buy into the notion that I must grovel before *their lordships* simply because they have rubbed bare a spot on the railing. Respect and servitude are vastly different things... "
> 
> You don't have to grovel...........all you need to do is out fish them...the "us" Zing was speaking of are the fulltime OBX Planker Drum Fishermen...all you have to do to earn their respect is to out cast them......if you can outcast me you have my respect.....
> 
> If you do not feel the need to earn respect of the locals....not a problem...........there are millions of Pilgrims who do not feel the need either...you can be part of that club...


What's wrong with just being a gentleman and respectful to everyone? On most every pier, the only activity that must be done is buying a ticket. Once that is done, you're all equals out there. Try and get along because no one is leaving and rude/disrespectful behavior just makes things worse for everyone, even the rude person. If you're rude to the guy next to you, he aint going to care if he crosses your line. And he aint going to care to get out of your way if you get a fish on. But if you're polite and respectful to him he'll probably return the favor in kind. You get what you give.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

skunk king said:


> What's wrong with just being a gentleman and respectful to everyone? On most every pier, the only activity that must be done is buying a ticket. Once that is done, you're all equals out there. Try and get along because no one is leaving and rude/disrespectful behavior just makes things worse for everyone, even the rude person. If you're rude to the guy next to you, he aint going to care if he crosses your line. And he aint going to care to get out of your way if you get a fish on. But if you're polite and respectful to him he'll probably return the favor in kind. You get what you give.


Skunk, for the most part I agree with you.

There is however a helluva lot more involved than just buying a ticket. If you intend to jump in the middle of things on the end of a pier when there are drum around in November you really need to observe, watch closely and LISTEN to what the guys say. An 8oz. sinker ripping through the back of your skull would pretty much screw up anybody's day. In 11 years I have not seen it happen but I have seen it almost happen. After fishing for 11 years I have gotten to know and become great friends with some of THE BEST drum fisherman in the world. One of them is a moderator on these forums. Since day one I have never seen any of the guys who are truly great ever treat anyone with any disrespect. I'm not saying there have not been some people chewed out for endangering others or not paying attention when things are happening, but that is always accompanied by an explanation as to WHY you do things one way and not another.

I owe anything I know about Drum fishing to about 5 guys who have become the best friends you could ever have. THAT is the true beauty of fishing on the end of a pier with a bunch of greedy bastards.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> THAT is the true beauty of fishing on the end of a pier with a bunch of greedy bastards.


exactly.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Skunk, for the most part I agree with you.
> 
> There is however a helluva lot more involved than just buying a ticket. If you intend to jump in the middle of things on the end of a pier when there are drum around in November you really need to observe, watch closely and LISTEN to what the guys say. An 8oz. sinker ripping through the back of your skull would pretty much screw up anybody's day. In 11 years I have not seen it happen but I have seen it almost happen. After fishing for 11 years I have gotten to know and become great friends with some of THE BEST drum fisherman in the world. One of them is a moderator on these forums. Since day one I have never seen any of the guys who are truly great ever treat anyone with any disrespect. I'm not saying there have not been some people chewed out for endangering others or not paying attention when things are happening, but that is always accompanied by an explanation as to WHY you do things one way and not another.
> 
> I owe anything I know about Drum fishing to about 5 guys who have become the best friends you could ever have. THAT is the true beauty of fishing on the end of a pier with a bunch of greedy bastards.


I hear ya. Most of the chit talkers and rude people seem to fall into the wannabe camp. The truly great people are humble because they know what they have done. The ones that want to, but haven't, are anxious for their turn and seem to lose their composure. It's the same way with almost everything people want to do that is the least bit difficult. The jackholes are typically found in people on the cusp of going to the next level. 

I consider listening to the "duck or bleed" calls part of being respectful. Just as the regulars should be respectful to the tourist and newbies, they need to be respectful as well. 

I'm thinking about hitting the OBX piers this year. I typically stick with the sand or river banks, but have warmed up to piers over the last year or two. Hopefully we can meet and pull in some big'ns.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hilarious!*



Garboman said:


> Interesting notation Zing
> 
> "feed the fish before setting the hook
> 
> I use this same technique, "I feed the fish" for as long as it takes me to sprint up to my rod and set the hook...as soon as I tighten up the drag..."feeding time is over"...


That is hilarious I needed a good laugh thanks LOL! I can hear the clicker and see the mad dash now LOL! FEEDING TIME IS OVER, that is what the next fish I catch is gonna hear LOL! Sorry to interrupt I couldn't resist,carry on!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Zing Pow*

I sure am glad Zing Pow went to the planks! I got tired of hearing him say "hooked UP" AGAIN as I watched him and his rod go past me at the point LOL!!! What's up Zing hope all is well! OOps interupted again my apologies AGAIN.:redface:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Skunk, for the most part I agree with you.
> 
> There is however a helluva lot more involved than just buying a ticket. If you intend to jump in the middle of things on the end of a pier when there are drum around in November you really need to observe, watch closely and LISTEN to what the guys say. An 8oz. sinker ripping through the back of your skull would pretty much screw up anybody's day. In 11 years I have not seen it happen but I have seen it almost happen. After fishing for 11 years I have gotten to know and become great friends with some of THE BEST drum fisherman in the world. One of them is a moderator on these forums. Since day one I have never seen any of the guys who are truly great ever treat anyone with any disrespect. I'm not saying there have not been some people chewed out for endangering others or not paying attention when things are happening, but that is always accompanied by an explanation as to WHY you do things one way and not another.
> 
> I owe anything I know about Drum fishing to about 5 guys who have become the best friends you could ever have. THAT is the true beauty of fishing on the end of a pier with a bunch of greedy bastards.


Everyone needs a Drum Jockey........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

skunk king said:


> Hopefully we can meet and pull in some big'ns.



Tell you what....

I'll pull them in, you can pull them up. And you better be good with a net. And don't even look in my bait cooler.





I'll always be a smartass.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Tell you what....
> 
> I'll pull them in, you can pull them up. And you better be good with a net. And don't even look in my bait cooler.
> 
> ...


And they talk about me.......


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Everyone needs a Drum Jockey........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


Bite me Mike. 

You wanna fill out an application?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Bite me Mike.
> 
> You wanna fill out an application?



Im yer Huckleberry.................


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ya'll need some private space for your bromance?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Im yer Huckleberry.................


You know if you screw up with a net you get 20 lashes from the butt of an Inferno.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> ya'll need some private space for your bromance?


Bite me Niel...................


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> ya'll need some private space for your bromance?


I don't want to spoon or cuddle...just want a good net b!tch.

Actually, I just wanna see if Al is gonna be a **** and move this to The Lounge.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> i don't want to spoon or cuddle...just a good net b!tch.




*bam!!!!!*........y'all know this is a family site....you get him to the edge and i'll get it in the net......


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

chuck, now how u supposed to be catching these fish when youll be nettin mine all fall...my net b!tch gonna be putting in overtime 

then theres the reality of me being stuck in va again like this year, fighting the hooligans and crowds of the sandbridge scene...only to retire before the good fishing even starts in the later season


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> chuck, now how u supposed to be catching these fish when youll be nettin mine all fall...my net b!tch gonna be putting in overtime
> 
> then theres the reality of me being stuck in va again like this year, fighting the hooligans and crowds of the sandbridge scene...only to retire before the good fishing even starts in the later season


Is that why you shaved your head, so you would fit in on Sandbridge? 
It was very poor on the home pier this fall. It was sad.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Is that why you shaved your head, so you would fit in on Sandbridge?
> It was very poor on the home pier this fall. It was sad.


dont worry about storrs, between his jeep not workin and his habits of spendin money like a teenage saudi, we won't be seein mucha him any fall...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> dont worry about storrs, between his jeep not workin and his habits of spendin money like a teenage saudi, we won't be seein mucha him any fall...


 opcorn:

Actually Chris makes a good pier jockey,shame to hear he's financially chalenged,although it leaves more feesh fer us shortcasters...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Tell you what....
> 
> I'll pull them in, you can pull them up. And you better be good with a net. And don't even look in my bait cooler.
> 
> ...


hehe. Buckroe is going to a metal rail this year from me wearing out the wood one hauling in all my fish last year. And you guys think the Frisco Pier is in the shape it is because of a storm...HA, that's from all my drum hitting the deck last time I was there!

Insert weight jokes here --->


I can have fun and talk some chit too


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Is that why you shaved your head, so you would fit in on Sandbridge?
> It was very poor on the home pier this fall. It was sad.


shaved the head for aerodynamics, can run away faster when being chased by pissed off fathers..:beer:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Is that why you shaved your head, so you would fit in on Sandbridge?
> It was very poor on the home pier this fall. It was sad.


Sounds like he's ready for Buckroe! Just get a tat, spend some time in the slammer, and he'll fit right in. 



opcorn:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

skunk king said:


> , spend some time in the slammer,:



they cant get me

well, va police anyway, them dare county boys are sneaky...never trust a 4 door sedan with an out headlight on july 4th..never


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> they cant get me
> 
> well, va police anyway, them dare county boys are sneaky...never trust a 4 door sedan with an out headlight on july 4th..never


Oh come on, it's easy. Get drunk, steal moped, leave mail with home address at crime scene, let cops find stolen property as you're sleeping off one, end up in slammer! LOL 

I hear ya about the Dare County boys. Been avoiding them for 22 years. They don't play around.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> they cant get me
> 
> well, va police anyway, them dare county boys are sneaky...never trust a 4 door sedan with an out headlight on july 4th..never


OR dont be 17 walkin down the skreet with a case or two of beer.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> OR dont be 17 walkin down the skreet with a case or two of beer.


LOL.... 

Storrs is like a woman. I mean the jist of the the story is real, but you really gotta do some investigatin to find out exactly how its true!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> LOL....
> 
> Storrs is like a woman. I mean the jist of the the story is real, but you really gotta do some investigatin to find out exactly how its true!


that may be, but i bet he wasnt doin that with some bud light LIME like some OTHER people i know.:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

skunk king said:


> hehe. Buckroe is going to a metal rail this year from me wearing out the wood one hauling in all my fish last year. And you guys think the Frisco Pier is in the shape it is because of a storm...HA, that's from all my drum hitting the deck last time I was there!
> 
> Insert weight jokes here --->
> 
> ...


Well.. you intention is good, but your info is not accurate. Frisco got that way because of the Wilsons, Avon got that way cuz of the Brachers, Rodanthe, well I'm not touching that one, and I can't comment about the northern piers. They're like doorknobs, everyone gets a turn.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Well.. you intention is good, but your info is not accurate. Frisco got that way because of the Wilsons, Avon got that way cuz of the Brachers, Rodanthe, well I'm not touching that one, and I can't comment about the northern piers. They're like doorknobs, everyone gets a turn.


I'll tell you what happened to Rodanthe. I was there. I saw it. 

Possum sacrifices.

Thing went down less than 3 weeks later.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> I'll tell you what happened to Rodanthe. I was there. I saw it.
> 
> Possum sacrifices.
> 
> Thing went down less than 3 weeks later.


 Wil not talk about this on the grounds that it may tend to incriminate me...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Possum sacrifices."

Sacrifices? 

How about murder with criminal intent? "Pa Possum" a long time resident of Rodanthe who was out foraging for his family's dinner when he encountered Mr. DD (an out of towner.....) and then was intentionally pushed from the pier , falling twenty feet and then landing in deep water, far from safety of shore, into an angry ocean suffering a violent northeaster, whence Pa Possum, met his untimely death..

I was there that dark night also..........had encountered Mr. Possum earlier that evening, a Possum who posed no danger and who promptly scurried away whilst I walked past....One has to wonder what prompted DD to start a fight with Mr. Possum and then ultimately force him off the pier, into the drink.......


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Mike, I have tried to erase the memories. 

I have night terrors to this day.

I remember Rob, relaying his story to you, Tommy and me of this enormous albino rat that had been frequenting the end of the pier....and then there he was. I'll never forget the psychotic gaze in Kenny's eyes as the curious, hungry creature scurried past, then looked at Kenny as if to say "How ya doin?".

The cruelty that poor little guy suffered that night will no doubt haunt us for the rest of our lives.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Mike, I have tried to erase the memories.
> 
> I have night terrors to this day.
> 
> ...



sounds like his ghost is haunting avon!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Wil not talk about this on the grounds that it may tend to incriminate me...


Kenny,

statute of limitiations... You can no longer be charged with malicious wounding or aggravated assault, or the murder of said mullet stealer.

Time to release the stress and tell the world your side of the story.


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Skunk King. That is a pretty bold comment to mention Buckroe. You must have put a bunch of fish of the deck there and Congradulations to you.

I did most of my fishing in the "era" that Garboman was talking about, Late 80s early 90s. I dont pier fish that much anymore since I went to the "dark side" and bought a boat. I knew that Buckroe was one of the hashest T crowds around. I learned to pin rig on Avalon Pier before I started fishing Buckroe. I lived in Newport News so I fished there when I wasnt on the Outer Banks.The Richmond Crowd, Jimmy Clark RIP and company controlled that T.
They also fancied Nags Head pier when they wanted to broaden their horizons.
I always found it funny that some of the people mentioned in this thread, that I knew of from the Outer Banks, would come to Buckroe and catch fish. I am talking Cobia. The Buckroe regulars would catch 12-16 fish a season on a good year.I thought it was funny the one day that 6 Cobia were decked by what the " Richmond Crowd" called the "DAMN Va. Beach Boys".
You see the people that caught fish that day knew what they were doing. They fished with Drum Leaders like we use today, about 6-8 inchs and were able to cast more than 50 yards because the regulers at Buckroe would tie a 5 ft leader and the whole thing looked like a helicopter going out
The regulars at Buckroe would get pissed at the whole thing but were to ignorant to learn from what worked.
Oh well that was a long time ago but I will say this.

It is probably like that today that if you see that select group of people on the end of a pier, that today is going to be good.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "Possum sacrifices."
> 
> Sacrifices?
> 
> ...


 Frisco is considered outta town'r on Rodanthe??? Hmmm,wonder what Maryland would be considered as?? Besides,I'm pleading inocent cause I thought dem dern possums could swim... 



chuck(skidmark) said:


> Mike, I have tried to erase the memories.
> 
> I have night terrors to this day.
> 
> ...


 Poor little guy??? I had already heard of Rob's tale about the "monsterous white rat" and was on gaurd... That sucker beared them teeth and was looking straight at me!! Just evened the odds a bit with my trusty 1509..  Everything was looking pretty cool for him,treading water and headed toward the beach,until Tommy noted the 10'er that took em out... Trust me the barstards can't swim a lick......



NTKG said:


> Kenny,
> 
> statute of limitiations... You can no longer be charged with malicious wounding or aggravated assault, or the murder of said mullet stealer.
> 
> Time to release the stress and tell the world your side of the story.


 With folks like Skid and the Garboman the statute of bullchit will never cease on this'n I fear...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

25 years ago, when I was first got serious about King Fishing, I spent a great deal of time on the end of NHP and learned a great deal from a man named Jimmy Clark..It grieves me to hear of his passing............


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

We considered Salvo "Out of Town"

Frisco would be "Down State"

Anyone from north of Bonner Bridge was a "Damn Yankee"
C.E. Migette

I am now considered to be a "Tourist", but I am still welcomed at Rodanthe Creek by the fellas in white boots.....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

FCPRO said:


> Skunk King. That is a pretty bold comment to mention Buckroe. You must have put a bunch of fish of the deck there and Congradulations to you.
> 
> I did most of my fishing in the "era" that Garboman was talking about, Late 80s early 90s. I dont pier fish that much anymore since I went to the "dark side" and bought a boat. I knew that Buckroe was one of the hashest T crowds around. I learned to pin rig on Avalon Pier before I started fishing Buckroe. I lived in Newport News so I fished there when I wasnt on the Outer Banks.The Richmond Crowd, Jimmy Clark RIP and company controlled that T.
> They also fancied Nags Head pier when they wanted to broaden their horizons.
> ...


haha. Things have changed a lot since then. One of the later hurricanes brought down the old pier and they rebuilt a new one. And it has a much different air about it now. They don't put up with any crap and boot people off regularly. My first saltwater experiences where on the old Buckroe pier. That was mid 80s and I was 16 and happy to catch tailor blues all day. I don't remember any of the people from those days, but they were nice and helpful to us kids. I think most of the T regulars out there now seem to be from Hampton or closer. Still lots of people from Richmond come on down, but we're in the minority. Most Richmonders I know go on down to Buxton or other destination on the outer banks to fish. Twice as far, but a totally different experience.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> We considered Salvo "Out of Town"
> 
> Frisco would be "Down State"
> 
> ...


 Ruff tuff crowd ya got going there...  You know me,laidback and get along with most.. Having migrated and fished every pier on obx pretty regular,most of the folks on the ends are at least fellow fishermen at most good freinds,Clyde,Bill, and Russel fit there.. And yes Frisco is down state,but was accepted on Rodanthe as a "Curritucker" over 25yrs ago..  Frisco is "down state" from Rodanthe no doubt,but that evil dern possum is "down stream"...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Could someone now be called "The PossumNator"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Could someone now be called "The PossumNator"


 Yeap and proud of it... Would proabably cutt'm some slack next time,see'n as they can't swim,at least that one couldn't anyway.... Only on Rodanthe could there be a drunk possum lurking around... All of us,including Skid were laughing so hard our sides hurt.. Truely did think possums could swim,that one didn't make it.. Skid said it was going to cause a "possum curse" on the pier,but caught more big drum off Rodanthe that year than in a long time... End did go down that winter though.....


----------

